# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Ενωση καρδερινάδων GBC.

## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Θέλω να κάνω μία παράκληση προς όλα τα μέλη που έχουν μία σχετικά καλή εμπειρία με ότι έχει να κάνει με τα ιθαγενή.

Θέλω να βοηθήσουν όλα τα νέα μέλη που ξεκινούν να ασχολούνται με αυτό το κομάτι.

Στο παρελθόν έχουν γίνει κάποια λάθη απ όλους και παρατηρείται το φαινόμενο ότι κάποιοι δεν γράφουν για δικούς τους λόγους.

Δεν έχουμε να μοιράσουμε τίποτα.

Ο στόχος είναι κοινός για όλους μας.


Η ΣΩΣΤΗ ΕΚΤΡΟΦΗ


Δεν θέλω να αναφερθώ σε ονόματα ούτε συμβάντα. (Δεν ωφελεί άλλωστε)

Φέτος ξεκινάει μία νέα χρονιά και βλέπω πολύ έντονο το ενδιαφέρον απο πολλά παιδια που φλερτάρουν με την εκτροφή της καρδερίνας.Σιγουρα δεν είναι επιστήμη.

Την άκρη θα την βρούμε σίγουρα.

Αν έχουμε την βοήθεια των πιο παλιών σίγουρα θα γλυτώσουμε απο πολλά λάθη που θα την πληρώνουν αθώα πουλάκια.


Σας ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά και είμαι σίγουρος ότι η "παράκλησή" μου θα πιάσει τόπο.



Προς τους νέους καρδερινάδες -----------> ΡΩΤΑΤΕ ότι σας κατεβαίνει στο κεφάλι . Μόνο έτσι θα μάθουμε όλοι μαζί.

----------


## vasilis.a

μαρεσει το θεμα....αρχιζω να γλυκοκοιταζω τα ιθαγενη  πλεον....

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Οταν βρεθηκαμε σου ειπα πως δεν θελω να μπω στην λογικη των καρδεριναδων μπραβο σου για αυτην την προτροπη σου, και εγω μαζι αλλαξε ομως το [καρδεριναδων ]με παραπεμπει σε μυστικιστες, κρυψινους και πουλοπιαστες ,χρηματολαβους κατι που δεν το δεχομαι για τον εαυτο μου .

----------


## jk21

Καταρχην ευχαριστω τον Βασιλη για την πρωτοβουλια του 

Γιωργο οχι μονο για σενα ,αλλα για την πλειοψηφια οσων ασχολουνται ΣΟΒΑΡΑ με εκτροφη (προσπαθεια αναπαραγωγης ) καρδερινας δεν μπορω να μιλησω για χρηματολαβους και πουλοπιαστες ,οσο και αν καποιοι εχουν πουλησει πουλια που εχουν βγαλει (μιλω παντα για ανθρωπους που γνωριζω αμεσα ή εμμεσα ) για να εχουν την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα να συνεχισουν αυτο που κανουν ,οσο και αν καποιοι δεν σταματουν να κλεινουν το ματι σποραδικα στην ΑΓΟΡΑ και οχι πιασιμο αγριων πουλιων 

Να μου επιτρεψεις ομως το μυστικιστες και κρυψινους να το θεωρω πλειοψηφια .Εσυ γραφεις πχ πως ζευγαρωνεις τα πουλακια σου (με το χαρτονενιο χωρισμα στη μεση που το σκιζουν οταν ειναι ετοιμα ) και το ξερω εδω και καιρο απο σενα ,αλλα κυριως το εχεις γραψει εδω δημοσια ελαχιστο χρονο απο τοτε που μου το ειπες 

Ποσοι ομως εμπειροι εδω και αλλου μπαινουν στη διαδικασια να λενε τις εμπειριες τους ,οπως εχουν συμβει ,δημοσια και οχι με πμ; επειδη μιλω off the record με πολλα ατομα του χωρου ,ξερω οτι αυτος δυστυχως ειναι ο κανονας .Δεν καταλαβα ποτε γιατι συμβαινει αυτο .Ειναι ευκαιρια να τον αποκαθηλωσουν οσοι μπορουν και θελουν να βοηθησουν νεα παιδια .

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> Καταρχην ευχαριστω τον Βασιλη για την πρωτοβουλια του 
> 
> Γιωργο οχι μονο για σενα ,αλλα για την πλειοψηφια οσων ασχολουνται ΣΟΒΑΡΑ με εκτροφη (προσπαθεια αναπαραγωγης ) καρδερινας δεν μπορω να μιλησω για χρηματολαβους και πουλοπιαστες ,οσο και αν καποιοι εχουν πουλησει πουλια που εχουν βγαλει (μιλω παντα για ανθρωπους που γνωριζω αμεσα ή εμμεσα ) για να εχουν την οικονομικη δυνατοτητα να συνεχισουν αυτο που κανουν ,οσο και αν καποιοι δεν σταματουν να κλεινουν το ματι σποραδικα στην ΑΓΟΡΑ και οχι πιασιμο αγριων πουλιων 
> 
> Να μου επιτρεψεις ομως το μυστικιστες και κρυψινους να το θεωρω πλειοψηφια .Εσυ γραφεις πχ πως ζευγαρωνεις τα πουλακια σου (με το χαρτονενιο χωρισμα στη μεση που το σκιζουν οταν ειναι ετοιμα ) και το ξερω εδω και καιρο απο σενα ,αλλα κυριως το εχεις γραψει εδω δημοσια ελαχιστο χρονο απο τοτε που μου το ειπες 
> 
> Ποσοι ομως εμπειροι εδω και αλλου μπαινουν στη διαδικασια να λενε τις εμπειριες τους ,οπως εχουν συμβει ,δημοσια και οχι με πμ; επειδη μιλω off the record με πολλα ατομα του χωρου ,ξερω οτι αυτος δυστυχως ειναι ο κανονας .Δεν καταλαβα ποτε γιατι συμβαινει αυτο .Ειναι ευκαιρια να τον αποκαθηλωσουν οσοι μπορουν και θελουν να βοηθησουν νεα παιδια .


Δεν διαφωνω με τα λεγομενα σου και επειδη δεν θελω να τους μοιαζω δεν μου αρεσει ο ορος καρδεριναδες-γαρδελαδες-γαρδελακιας.

----------


## jk21

εγω δεν θεωρω παντως τον ορο προσβλητικο και δεν νομιζω να χρειαζεται αλλαγη του (εκτος αν θελει ο Βασιλης ) και περιμενω απο ολους mysticous και amysticus  ::  να βοηθησουν .Ολοι χρειαζονται και ολοι μπορουν να αλλαξουν οπου χρειαζεται  !

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Αυτο συμβαινει γιατι μπαινει στην μεση ο ανταγωνισμος ,θα ειμαι ο κυριαρχος οσο ο αλλος ειναι πισω μου δεν λεω τα μυστικα μου για να μην τα μαθει και με ξεπερασει ,θελω την αποκλειστικοτητα ,δεν αποκαλυπτω την γνωση μου ,δεν τον κανω μαγκα με τα δικα μου κολπα, εγω εχω τα καλητερα ,και το λαθος του, θα το πω σωστο για να το συνεχισει ,να ειναι μετα απο εμενα  .
Αυτη η πρακτικη ειναι η πρακτικη του γαρδελα.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

δεν εχω κανενα προβλημα με τον ορο συζητηση κανουμε ουτε θελω να τον αλλαξης ,καλητερα ετσι ,το ανεφερα γιατι ειχα μια συζητησηπρο ημερων με τον βασιλη και αναφερθηκαμε σε αυτην την λεξη.

----------


## jk21

Οσο επιτυχια στην εκτροφη καρδερινας ,θεωρειται η προσωρινη προσωπικη (που συνηθως ακολουθειται απο μια ξαφνικη αποτυχια μετα απο 3-4 χρονια το πολυ και σταματημα της προσπαθειας απο απογοητευση ) δεν βλεπω να ερχεται ποτε η πολυποθητη σταθεροποιηση εκτροφης .Καπου εδω μεσα το ειχα ξαναπει ... επιτυχια θα ερθει οταν θα  σταματησουμε το << ειμαι στο εγω >> και θα ξεκινησουμε το << ειμαστε στο εμεις >>

http://digitalschool.minedu.gov.gr/m...323/2178,7997/

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Το σαρακι του εθνους μας

----------


## ΣΑΚΗΣ

Βασίλη, πολύ καλή η ιδέα σου! Συγχαρητήρια!
Πολλά μπράβο και για τον Λάζαρο. Να ΤΟΝ χαίρεσαι! Δεν γνωρίζω από καρδερίνες , αλλά το ένστικτο μου λέει ότι είναι Ο Λάζαρος.
Θέλω να κάνω μια ερώτηση σε (κρυψίνοες και μη) καρδερινάδες. Ποιά καρδερίνα λένε εξάρα και γιατί;

----------


## mitsman

Σακη αν ανοιξεις την ουρα μιας καρδερινας θα δεις και θα εχει κατι ασπρες βουλες..... αν αυτες ειναι 6 τοτε ειναι η λεγομενη 6αρα νομιζω!
Βεβαια ολα αυτα ειναι χαζα... και καλα οτι ειναι καλυτερα πουλια και τετοια.... το καλυτερο πουλι που εχω δει ποτε σε θεμα συμπεριφορας και κελαιδισματος ειναι μια 4αρα!

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Τα ασπρα [φεγγαρια] στην ουρα μιας καρδερινας πολοι τα θεωρουν σαν σημαδια ποιοτητας του πουλιου οσα  ποιο πολλα τοσο καλυτερο το πουλι .Για μενα δεν εχει βαση πιστευω ειναι θεμα γονιδιων και μονο .ΑρΚΕΤΟΙ ομως απο τον χρωματικο τονο του λευκου στην ουρα ξεχωριζουν τα σερνικα απο τα θηλυκα το εντονο λευκο σερνικα και το μπεζ λευκο τα θηλυκα αν μπορουμε να το πουμε ετσι το εχω παρατηρησει και εγω και πιστευω οτι ισχυει σε ποσοστο90% ο αριθμος δεν πεζει ρολο στο γεννος

----------


## panos70

> *ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ*              Οταν βρεθηκαμε σου ειπα πως δεν θελω να μπω στην λογικη των καρδεριναδων  μπραβο σου για αυτην την προτροπη σου, και εγω μαζι αλλαξε ομως το  [καρδεριναδων ]με παραπεμπει σε μυστικιστες, κρυψινους και πουλοπιαστες  ,χρηματολαβους κατι που δεν το δεχομαι για τον εαυτο μου .


  ενα απο τα 2-3 ειλικρινεστερα μηνυματα που εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα .............μπραβο Γιωργο

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ενα απο τα 2-3 ειλικρινεστερα μηνυματα που εχω διαβασει εδω μεσα .............


Πανο μεσα σε αυτα τα 2-3 ειλικρινα μυνηματα ειναι και κανενα δικο σου? 
δεν καταλαβαινω (και δεν θελω να μου πεις) γιατι εισαι μελος σε αυτο το φορουμ.....................που γραφουμε τοσα ψεματα.

το λαικ του Βασιλη στο ποστ σου το προσπερναω γιατι ειναι πατριωτακι μου και θα γινει και γαρδελας :wink: .

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Να το πω και δημόσια.

Εξέφρασα την επιθυμία στην Δ.Ο. να κλείσει ο τομέας στα ιθαγενή. Να είναι κρυφός δηλάδή.

Να έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο όσοι έχουν σωστές εκτροφές και θα είναι ενεργοί.

Να έχουν πρόσβαση όλοι όσοι έχουν αποδεδειγμένα πουλιά εκτροφής.

Να έχουν πρόσβαση όλοι όσοι θέλουν να βοηθήσουν πραγματικά.

----------


## xarhs

βασιλη τα ιθαγενη ειναι ενα μεγαλο κομματι του φορουμ , και θελουμε να προβαλλουμε τα πιστευω μας και τις πραξεις μας στους επισκεπτες......

αν μεινει κρυφη αυτη η ενοτητα , νομιζω εμεις θα χασουμε και οχι αυτοι που κρατανε τις γνωσεις για την παρτη τους.........

ξερεις ποσοι μικροι μας επισκεπτονται καθημερινα????? αυτοι νομιζεις δεν επηρεαζονται απο τα πιστευω του φορουμ????

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> βασιλη τα ιθαγενη ειναι ενα μεγαλο κομματι του φορουμ , και θελουμε να προβαλλουμε τα πιστευω μας και τις πραξεις μας στους επισκεπτες......
> 
> αν μεινει κρυφη αυτη η ενοτητα , νομιζω εμεις θα χασουμε και οχι αυτοι που κρατανε τις γνωσεις για την παρτη τους.........
> 
> ξερεις ποσοι μικροι μας επισκεπτονται καθημερινα????? αυτοι νομιζεις δεν επηρεαζονται απο τα πιστευω του φορουμ????


Αυτό ακριβώς θέλω και γω...σαν Βασίλης και όχι σαν ΑΒΑΤΟΝ.

Το ίδιο πράγμα λέμε Χάρη.

Με την διαφορα ότι έγω θέλω να έχω σωστούς επισκέπτες με όλη την καλή διάθεση για μία σωστή εκτροφή και μία υγιή πρόσβαση στην παρέα μας στην ενότητα των ιθαγενών.

Το μόνο που έχουν να κάνουν ....είναι να μας κάνουν αίτηση και να τους δεχτούμε....με όλη μας την καλή διάθεση....και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα τους βοηθήσουμε όπως και όσο μπορούμε...με οποιον δήποτε τρόπο.

----------


## jk21

Η απαντηση μας (τουλαχιστον η δικια μου ) στον Βασιλη ,ειναι οτι η Δ.Ο εχει επιλεξει την ελευθερη αναγνωση ολων των θεματων του φορουμ ,οχι μονο για ολα τα μελη της ,οσο και για τους απλους επισκεπτες ,γιατι θεωρει οτι στην εποχη της << κοινωνιας της πληροφοριας >> δεν μπορει να υπαρχει περιορισμο της διανομης της .Αναρωτιεμαι πχ αν αξιζει να αποκρυπτετε << η διατροφη της καρδερινας στη φυση  >> ή οι απελευθερωσεις ιθαγενων .Αν θεωρει οτι ισως να ειχε νοημα αυτο που προτεινει ,μονο στην ενοτητα της αναπαραγωγης ,να θυμισω οτι η ενοτητα δεν υπηρχε καν επισημα λιγο πιο παλια ,δημιουργηθηκε υστερα απο αιτημα αρκετων μελων που ασχολουνται με το συγκεκριμενο ειδος εκτροφης (και οχι μονο ) ,εχουν θεσπιστει κανονες για την παρουσιαση της εκτροφης ,ωστε να υπαρχει ενα μινιμουμ προυποθεσεων που να αυξανει την πιθανοτητα να μιλαμε για πραγματικη εκτροφη .Προσωπικη μου θεση επισης ειναι οτι η εκτροφη δεν προαγεται με δημιουργια κλειστων ομαδων ,αλλα με διανομη των οποιων πληροφοριων στα νεα παιδια ,που δεν εχουν εμπλακει σε λαθη του παρελθοντος και μπορουν να φερουν μια καλυτερη μερα στο χωρο !

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Η απαντηση μας (τουλαχιστον η δικια μου ) στον Βασιλη ,ειναι οτι η Δ.Ο εχει επιλεξει την ελευθερη αναγνωση ολων των θεματων του φορουμ ,οχι μονο για ολα τα μελη της ,οσο και για τους απλους επισκεπτες ,γιατι θεωρει οτι στην εποχη της << κοινωνιας της πληροφοριας >> δεν μπορει να υπαρχει περιορισμο της διανομης της .Αναρωτιεμαι πχ αν αξιζει να αποκρυπτετε << η διατροφη της καρδερινας στη φυση  >> ή οι απελευθερωσεις ιθαγενων .Αν θεωρει οτι ισως να ειχε νοημα αυτο που προτεινει ,μονο στην ενοτητα της αναπαραγωγης ,να θυμισω οτι η ενοτητα δεν υπηρχε καν επισημα λιγο πιο παλια ,δημιουργηθηκε υστερα απο αιτημα αρκετων μελων που ασχολουνται με το συγκεκριμενο ειδος εκτροφης (και οχι μονο ) ,εχουν θεσπιστει κανονες για την παρουσιαση της εκτροφης ,ωστε να υπαρχει ενα μινιμουμ προυποθεσεων που να αυξανει την πιθανοτητα να μιλαμε για πραγματικη εκτροφη .Προσωπικη μου θεση επισης ειναι οτι η εκτροφη δεν προαγεται με δημιουργια κλειστων ομαδων ,αλλα με διανομη των οποιων πληροφοριων στα νεα παιδια ,που δεν εχουν εμπλακει σε λαθη του παρελθοντος και μπορουν να φερουν μια καλυτερη μερα στο χωρο !


Δεν απέχουν πολύ οι απόψεις μας Δημήτρη.

Ουτε γω θέλω να είναι κρυφές κάποιες ενότητες. Θέλει συζήτηση αυτό.

Απλά ο στόχος μου είναι να έχω δίπλα μου καλοπροαίρετους και μόνο.... εκροφείς ιθαγενών με τις γνώσεις τους...με τα λάθη τους...με τις παραξενιές τους..

Και το ξαναλέω..

Οποιος πραγματικά θέλει να μπεί στην σωστή εκτροφή μπορούμε να το δεχτούμε με ανοιχτές αγκάλες.

----------


## vasilakis13

μα ρε παιδια γιατι να εχουν προσβαση μονο οσοι αποσκοπουν σε εκτροφη? εμεις γιατι να μην μαθουμε κι ας μην εχουμε σκοπο για εκτροφη?

εγω προσωπικα εχω επηρεαστει απο την κατηγορια ιθαγενη,ενω πριν δεν ημουνα τοσο συνειδητοποιημενος σχετικα με την αγορα και την αιχμαλωσια τους,δεν ηξερα οτι πανε και τα πιανουνε απο τη φυση οταν πηρα το πρωτο μου γαρδελακι,ενω αρκετα αργοτερα οταν εμαθα μου φανηκε φυσιολογικο γιατι μου λεγανε οτι ολοι ετσι τα πιανουν.Πλεον ομως,διαβαζοντας τα θεματα της κατηγοριας δεν θα επαιρνα ποτε πουλακι που δεν ειναι δαχτυλιδωμενο και αρα εκτροφης!
επισης εμαθα επιτελους γιατι οσα γαρδελακια πεθαιναν μεσα στις πρωτες μερες,προφανως διοτι ηταν πιασμενα και οπως διαβασα υπαρχουν αρκετοι λογοι που ενα γαρδελακι  μπορει να μην επιβιωσει αφου πιαστει

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Βασίλη ευχαριστούμε για την τοποθετησή σου.

Παρακαλώ θα ήθελα να ακουστεί και η γνώμη πολλών υπόλοιπων μελών και ειδικά αυτών που ασχολούνται ήδη με τα ιθαγενή.

Και για να μην παρεξηγηθώ ....δεν σημαίνει ότι η πρόταση που κάνω είναι και σωστή.

Σωστή και περισότερο αναγκαία τη θεωρώ εγώ.

(Δημήτρη αν νομίζεις ότι πρέπει να μεταφερθει το θέμα αλλού...μπορείς να το κάνεις.)

----------


## Gardelius

Βασιλη, αυτό που λες απλα.... δεν υπάρχει!! και στο λέω εγω και ξέρεις πως....

Η θέση του Δημήτρη ειναι και κατ εμε η σωστή....

Αν εσυ ή ο καθ ενας " δεν θέλεις " να διαβάζεις σχολια απο <κακοπροαίρετους> όπως λες απλα.... δεν δινεις σημασια...

Αν ειναι προσωπικό το σχολιο τότε ναι... αλλα αν θέλεις να κλεισει η ενότητα της αναπαραγωγής δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατι...

Δηλαδή εγώ, μιλάω πάντα σε ενικό, αυτη τη στιγμη δεν εχω καρδερίνα ουτε και με καεί να αναπαράγω, ποιος και γιατι να μου στερήσει το δικαίωμα να μάθω κάποιες εμπειρίες 

(που το εχω αναφέρει σε παλιο ποστ), που μπορει να με ¨αλλαξουν¨?? 

Ειλικρινά επειδη σε ξερω ... δεν καταλαβαίνω κάποια "κολλήματα" σου στα ιθαγενή.... δεν ειναι για ΕΝΑΝ φιλε.... ειναι για ΟΠΟΙΟΝ μπορεί....

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Η επιμονη του ΠΥΘΑΓΟΡΑ να κρατα μυστικες τις εργασιες και τα συγγραμματα του στα μαθηματικα και στα γεωμετρικα σχηματα και στις εφαρμογες τους,βαση επιστημονικων μελετων ,καθυστερησαν την προοδο και την αναπτυξη το ανθρωπινου γεννους σε πολλους τομεις τουλαχιστον για 600 χρονια μεχρι να ανακαλυφθουν τα συγγραματα του τυχαια τον μεσαιωνα . 
Οι εκτροφεις καρδερινας δεν ειναι ΠΥΘΑΓΟΡΕΣ αλλα ας μην κανουν το ιδιο λαθος και λεω κανουν γιατι δεν θεωρω τον εαυτο μου εκτροφεα γιατι η γνωση δεν πλατειαζει με αποκλεισμους και αποκλειστικες ομαδες .
Ολα ανοιχτα και οποιος θελει 
ΝΟΜΙΖΩ..

----------


## jk21

Βασιλη θεωρω και γω τη συζητηση γονιμη ,αλλα νομιζω εχει σχεση με το παρον θεμα που εχεις ανοιξει.Αν θεωρεις οτι δεν εχει ,δηλωσε την δικια σου επιθυμια να χωρισουμε το θεμα απο την καταθεση της προτασης σου και μετα (με συγκεκριμενο τιτλο που προτεινεις ) και το κανουμε νεο θεμα 

.Ζητησες (στο παρον θεμα ) την ενεργο συμμετοχη στις συζητησεις εμπειρων μελων και νομιζεις οτι αυτη τη στιγμη δεν υπαρχει λογω καποιων ενοχλησεων τους απο αλλα μελη απειρα ή εμπειρα .Θεωρω οτι οποιος θελει να βοηθησει και ενοχλειται με οσα διαβαζει εδω ,αν πραγματι εχει να καταθεσει εμπειρια ,μπορει χωρις να ενοχληθει απο κανενα ,να γραψει καποια αρθρακια και ειτε να μην συμμετεχει στο σχολιασμο τους ,ειτε να ζητησει να ειναι κλειστα ,διχως καν σχολια ,ειτε να σχολιασει αν κρινει οτι χρειαζεται .Καθε αλλη επιλογη ,για μενα δεν στεκει .Εκτος αν απλα το κανει ,γιατι δεν θελει να μεταδωσει αυτο που ξερει .Ακομα και οι συζητησεις κλειστων ομαδων καποια στιγμη εχουν συγκεκριμενα συμπερασματα και αποτελεσματα .Τα ατομα με πειρα ισως στο χωρο ,ειτε σε σελιδες οπως το facebook ειτε αλλου ,μπορουν να δημιουργησουν ή και να εχουν δημιουργησει κλειστες ομαδες .Αν τελικα θελουν αυτα τα συμπερασματα να βοηθησουν τους πολλους και να οδηγησουν στην αναπτυξη της εκτροφης ,οταν τα βγαλουν (ανενοχλητοι απο καταστασεις που ισως τους εκνευριζουν ) ειμαστε εδω να τα ακουσουμε

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

δηλαδη Βασιλη, εγω που εχω παπαγαλους και καναρινια δεν μπορω να διαβαζω (οπως κανω παντα αλλωστε) τα θεματα των ιθαγενων επειδη δεν εχω καρδερινες? κι ας μου αρεσουν? κι ας δεν σκεφτομαι να παρω επειδη δεν νιωθω ετοιμος?

----------


## panos70

> *οδυσσέας*                      Πανο μεσα σε αυτα τα 2-3 ειλικρινα μυνηματα ειναι και κανενα δικο σου? 
> δεν καταλαβαινω (και δεν θελω να μου πεις) γιατι εισαι μελος σε αυτο το φορουμ.....................που γραφουμε τοσα ψεματα.
> 
> το λαικ του Βασιλη στο ποστ σου το προσπερναω γιατι ειναι πατριωτακι μου και θα γινει και γαρδελας.


        μαλλον δεν καταλαβες τι εγραψα ,και γιατι το εγραψα,υπονοησα οτι η παλιοι καρδεριναδες κρατουσαν μυστικα για την εκτροφη τους και τους εβγαζες κουβεντα με το σταγονομετρο ..........και ο Γιωργος ειπε πολυ  σωστα πως πρεπει να ξεπεραστουν αυτα τα ταμπου

----------


## οδυσσέας

> μαλλον δεν καταλαβες τι εγραψα ,και γιατι το εγραψα,υπονοησα οτι η παλιοι καρδεριναδες κρατουσαν μυστικα για την εκτροφη τους και τους εβγαζες κουβεντα με το σταγονομετρο ..........και ο Γιωργος ειπε πολυ  σωστα πως πρεπει να ξεπεραστουν αυτα τα ταμπου


εσυ δεν καταλαβες τι εγραψες στο προηγουμενο ποστ. με αυτα που γραφεις τωρα ειμαστε συμφωνοι.

----------


## antonispahn

> Να το πω και δημόσια.
> 
> Εξέφρασα την επιθυμία στην Δ.Ο. να κλείσει ο τομέας στα ιθαγενή. Να είναι κρυφός δηλάδή.
> 
> Να έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο όσοι έχουν σωστές εκτροφές και θα είναι ενεργοί.
> 
> Να έχουν πρόσβαση όλοι όσοι έχουν αποδεδειγμένα πουλιά εκτροφής.
> 
> Να έχουν πρόσβαση όλοι όσοι θέλουν να βοηθήσουν πραγματικά.


Φιλε Βασιλη διαφωνω με την προταση σου και πιστευω θα εχει αντιθετα αποτελεσματα με αυτα που αποσκοπεις (αναπαραγωγη κλουβισιας καρδερινας). Αν γινει  αυτο αποκλειεις σε νεοεισερχομενους μια καλη πηγη ενημερωσης  και ακομη χειροτερα τους αποκλειειςτην προσβαση απο εκτροφειςοι οποιοι μπορει να τους προμιθεθσουν τα πρωτα τους πουλια με αλλα λογια τους σπρωχνεις ποιο κοντα στην πιασμενη καρδερινα. Μπορεις να μασ εξηγησεις το λογο για αυτη την προταση΄/

----------


## panos70

Καλλα τοτε θα παρω μεταφραστη για να ξερω τι γραφω και για να καταλαβαινομαστε εδω μεσα για να μην γινονται παρεξηγησεις    ::

----------


## saxo_29

Βασίλη ξέρεις πόσο σε εκτιμώ, αλλα η πρόταση σου με βρίσκει εντελώς αντίθετο!
Φαντασου, σε λίγο θα ζητάμε να κλείσουμε την ενότητα Παπαγαλοι, να μην διαβάζουν όσοι δεν έχουν παπαγαλους δηλαδή!
Εγω δεν προτίθεμαι να ασχοληθώ με καρδερινες, αυτο όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν θέλω να μάθω γι'αυτες.

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Καλα το ξεκινησες ρε Βασιλη ... 

Aλλα γιατι μια "ενωση" να οικιοποιηθει ολα αυτα που απλοχερα μοιραζουν καποια μελη σε ολους τους υπολοιπους?
 Γατι να υπαρχουν αιτησεις για συμμετοχη? 
Μηπως θα υπαρχει και "πορτιερης" κατα την εξεταση των ατησεων?
Και αν ναι, γιατι να χασει η κοινοτητα (και η επισκεπτες) αυτα που πιθανον θα κατεθεταν καποιοι που θα "φανε πορτα"?

Διαφωνω με την κλειστη ενοτητα ... Υπαρχει ομως το αδιαμφισβητητο δικαιωμα της δημιουργιας "ομαδας"  GBC garduelis club.

----------


## Gardelius

> Καλα το ξεκινησες ρε Βασιλη ... 
> 
> Aλλα γιατι μια "ενωση" να οικιοποιηθει ολα αυτα που απλοχερα μοιραζουν καποια μελη σε ολους τους υπολοιπους?
>  Γατι να υπαρχουν αιτησεις για συμμετοχη? 
> Μηπως θα υπαρχει και "πορτιερης" κατα την εξεταση των ατησεων?
> Και αν ναι, γιατι να χασει η κοινοτητα (και η επισκεπτες) αυτα που πιθανον θα κατεθεταν καποιοι που θα "φανε πορτα"?
> 
> Διαφωνω με την κλειστη ενοτητα ... Υπαρχει ομως το αδιαμφισβητητο δικαιωμα της δημιουργιας *"ομαδας" * *GB**C garduelis club.*




Γιώργο, χωρις να διαφωνώ με τα όσα προείπες , *γιατί* να *< αιτηθεί >* ενα μελος σαν το Βασίλη, που ολοι βλεπουν ποιος ειναι και τι κάνει....

ή ακόμα και ο Gardelius  για να μην με βγάλω <απ έξω..> *να δημιουργήσει ¨κλειστη ¨ομάδα...???*

Συγγνώμη.... αλλα και παλι......

100% για μενα *άστοχη η <ένωση καρδερίναδων>....*

Πρεπει να καταλάβουν ορισμενοι (και δεν λεω προσωπικα εσενα,αλλα μιας και το αναφερω εδώ) ότι οι καρδεριναδες του *GBC* είναι *ΕΝΩΜΕΝΟΙ.... και ΠΑΡΟΝΤΕΣ!!!*

Αυτά απο εμενα... και *τέλος* το συγκεκριμένο θέμα!!

----------


## geam

αυτό που λέει ο Βασίλης έχει "μια" βάση... 
φυσικά και δεν ζήτησε ή άφησε να εννοηθεί ότι πρέπει να αποκλειστεί κάποιος απο την πληροφόρηση ή την " γνώση" ....

----------


## Steliosan

Οι εκτροφεις που ασχολουνται με το εμποριο της καρδερινας φανταζομαι ειναι λιγοι στην Ελλαδα και εννοω να ειναι σε συλλογους με δαχτυλιδια κτλ. επισης για να αγορασει καποιος μια καρδερινα θελει πολλα λεφτα οποτε το πιο ευκολο ειναι να πιασει μια και να αρχισει την εκτροφη.
Ποσοι νεοι εκτροφεις αλλα και παλιοι εντος φορουμ αλλα και εκτος ειναι σιγουροι οτι το πρωτο πουλακι που ειχαν στην κατοχη τους ειναι εκτροφης;
Ποσοι απο ολους εσας το αφησατε ελευθερο;
Και αν εχουν δαχτυλιδι ειστε σιγουροι οτι δεν ειναι πουλι απο αυγο κλεμενο απο φωλια;

Το θεμα ειναι πολυ λεπτο και μιας θελετε και γνωμες εγω θα πω την δικη μου.

Τα γαρδελια δεν ειναι καναρινια ισως σε δεκα χρονια οι εκτροφεις της καρδερινας να ειναι περισσοτεροι απο τους εκτροφεις των καναρινιων και θα συζυταμε τοτε για αρχεγονη καρδερινα και την ιστορια της οταν ηταν ελευθερη στην φυση για τα χρωματα τις φωνες τις μεταλλαξεις κτλ. δηλαδη οπως κανουμε τωρα με τα καναρινια.
Κλειστε την ενοτητα με τα ιθαγενη και αφηστε ολοι τις καρδερινες σας στην φυση γεννημενες ή οχι στο κλουβι τωρα που το ενστικτο υπαρχει ακομα,αν τις αφησετε στο σωστο σημειο το φυσικο τους ενστικτο θα τις καθοδηγησει αν οχι δεν θα τα καταφερουν,καντε το τωρα που ειναι νωρις χωρις εγωισμους.

----------


## geam

είπε πως πρέπει να δημιουργηθεί μια κλειστή ομάδα όπως η μπαλκονατη εκτροφή, που να λέει για για καρδερίνες....κι εμένα με βρίσκει σύμφωνο....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μάλιστα....

Εννοείται πως τα παιδια που έγραψαν και έιπαν τη γνώμη τους είπαν το σωστό.

Αλλά ....αν το προσέξατε δεν έγραψε κανείς που να ασχολείται με τα ιθαγενή (εκτος του Γιώργου).

Αυτό λέει πολλά για μένα τουλάχιστον.

Ας περιμένουμε λοιπόν να δούμε τις εκτροφές όλων όσων ασχολούνται ή θα ασχοληθούν με τα ιθαγενή.

Αναμονή λοιπόν.

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> αυτό που λέει ο Βασίλης έχει "μια" βάση... 
> φυσικά και δεν ζήτησε ή άφησε να εννοηθεί ότι πρέπει να αποκλειστεί κάποιος απο την πληροφόρηση ή την " γνώση" ....





> Να το πω και δημόσια.
> 
> Εξέφρασα την επιθυμία στην Δ.Ο. να κλείσει ο τομέας στα ιθαγενή. Να είναι κρυφός δηλάδή.
> 
> Να έχουν πρόσβαση μόνο όσοι έχουν σωστές εκτροφές και θα είναι ενεργοί.
> 
> Να έχουν πρόσβαση όλοι όσοι έχουν αποδεδειγμένα πουλιά εκτροφής.
> 
> Να έχουν πρόσβαση όλοι όσοι θέλουν να βοηθήσουν πραγματικά.


Μπορειτε βρε παιδια να κανετε λιγο πιο κατανοητη την "βαση" .
Ομολογω πως δεν την καταλαβα.

----------


## Gardelius

> Μάλιστα....
> 
> Εννοείται πως τα παιδια που έγραψαν και έιπαν τη γνώμη τους είπαν το σωστό.
> 
> *Αλλά ....αν το προσέξατε δεν έγραψε κανείς που να ασχολείται με τα ιθαγενή (εκτος του Γιώργου).*
> 
> Αυτό λέει πολλά για μένα τουλάχιστον.
> 
> Ας περιμένουμε λοιπόν να δούμε τις εκτροφές όλων όσων ασχολούνται ή θα ασχοληθούν με τα ιθαγενή.
> ...


Δηλαδή για σενα ΜΟΝΟ  αυτοί έχουν λόγο?

Και να φανταστώ ότι με την έννοια του ¨καρδερινά¨ ειναι ολοι αυτοι που αναπαράγουν?

Όχι ολοι οσοι μπορει να ξερουν πιο πολλα απο εσένα...σωστά?

*Και στα λεω αυτά γιατι το σχολιο σου αυτο με θιγει προσωπικα...*

----------


## geam

προφανώς εννοεί να μη γράφει ο κάθε άσχετος ότι του κατέβει.... λόγω επαγγέλματος και μόνο, μπορω να παρακολουθήσω ενα ιατρικό συνέδριο οστεοπορωσης... και να ενημερωθω.... αυτό δε σημαίνει πως επειδη έχουμε δημοκρατία, η επειδη έχω πρόσκληση θα μπορω να αγορευσω κιόλας...

----------


## Gardelius

*ΑΒΑΤΟΝ*.... σε βλέπω για Δ.Ο.

Στο ειπα και παλι.... θυμήσου το....

και μη κανεις το δύσκολο.... θα ειναι πιο καλο αυτο παρα.... ΟΛΟ αυτό! 

Υ.Γ. και στο παραπάνω σχόλιο μου θέλω απάντηση .......

Να μου πεις ποιος και τι ... " βαφτίζει  καρδερινάδες " ... θελω να μπω και εγώ!

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> προφανώς εννοεί να μη γράφει ο κάθε άσχετος ότι του κατέβει.... λόγω επαγγέλματος και μόνο, μπορω να παρακολουθήσω ενα ιατρικό συνέδριο οστεοπορωσης... και να ενημερωθω.... αυτό δε σημαίνει πως επειδη έχουμε δημοκρατία, η επειδη έχω πρόσκληση θα μπορω να αγορευσω κιόλας...


Εδω στην Ελλαδα ολα γινονται Γιωργο.. ακομα και "εγχειρηση" (βλ. Νατασα).

Παμε στο θεμα μας τωρα ... και για να μιλησω λιγο πιο ανοικτα ...
Προχτες ακουσα μια κουβεντα περι "ανυπαρκτης εκτροφης" μελους που εμφανιζεται σαν καρδερινας.
Συμφωνα με αυτα που εγραψε ο Βασιλης, το μελος αυτο θα ειναι αυτοματα αποκλεισμενο απο την ομαδα.
Σωστα?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Δηλαδή για σενα ΜΟΝΟ  αυτοί έχουν λόγο?
> 
> Και να φανταστώ ότι με την έννοια του ¨καρδερινά¨ ειναι ολοι αυτοι που αναπαράγουν?
> 
> Όχι ολοι οσοι μπορει να ξερουν πιο πολλα απο εσένα...σωστά?
> 
> *Και στα λεω αυτά γιατι το σχολιο σου αυτο με θιγει προσωπικα...*


Σιγά εσύ που πειράχτηκες τώρα....(σταδιάλα)

Αλλά για πες και συ ρε Λιάκο...

Πόσους ξέρεις "εσύ" που ασχολήθηκαν φέτος με την αναπαραγωγή της καρδερίνας ?

Ειδες καμιά φωτό απο τα πουλιά τους πουθενά ?

Γιατί ?

Οταν θα σου απαντηθεί αυτό το ερώτημα θα σου απαντησω και γω ....

που θίχτηκες κι όλας

----------


## Gardelius

> Σιγά εσύ που πειράχτηκες τώρα....(σταδιάλα)
> 
> Αλλά για πες και συ ρε Λιάκο...
> 
> Πόσους ξέρεις "εσύ" που ασχολήθηκαν φέτος με την αναπαραγωγή της καρδερίνας ?
> 
> Ειδες καμιά φωτό απο τα πουλιά τους πουθενά ?
> 
> Γιατί ?
> ...



Φίλε.... δεν εχω να απαντήσω σε τίποτα....

έχεις *αυτοανακηρυχθεί σε* ... *Καρδερινά*.... οποτε ..... εμενα ρωτάς. να σου πω τι....

Αλλου ειναι το θεμα σου και το ξερεις καλυτερα από μενα...

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> *ΑΒΑΤΟΝ*.... σε βλέπω για Δ.Ο.
> 
> Στο ειπα και παλι.... θυμήσου το....


Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση Λιάκο.

Μου το έχεις ξαναπεί και σου έχω απαντησει.

Εγώ θέλω να είμαι ελεύθερος και να μιλάω ελεύθερα όπου και να είμαι.

----------


## Gardelius

> Δεν υπάρχει τέτοια περίπτωση Λιάκο.
> 
> Μου το έχεις ξαναπεί και σου έχω απαντησει.
> 
> Εγώ θέλω να είμαι *ελεύθερος* και να μιλάω *ελεύθερα* όπου και να είμαι.



Γιατι εκεί τι ¨κακό¨ υπάρχει..... 

Φιμωμένοι δεν είναι.... 

Εμενα στα εχω πει.. και αν τελικά.... στο παρων θεμα....υπαρξει αυτη η *<< ένωση>>* ποιο θα ειναι* το αποτέλεσμα???* για πες μου ρε Βασίλη..... ποιο...

*<<ποιότητα>>* στην εκτροφη?? Σε ποια....??? σ αυτη που μισοι και πλεόν δεν θα γνωρισουν ... *ποτέ!*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Γιατι εκεί τι ¨κακό¨ υπάρχει..... 
> 
> Φιμωμένοι δεν είναι.... 
> 
> Εμενα στα εχω πει.. και αν τελικά.... στο παρων θεμα....υπαρξει αυτη η *<< ένωση>>* ποιο θα ειναι* το αποτέλεσμα???* για πες μου ρε Βασίλη..... ποιο...
> 
> *<<ποιότητα>>* στην εκτροφη?? Σε ποια....??? σ αυτη που μισοι και πλεόν δεν θα γνωρισουν ... *ποτέ!*


Σιγά εσύ που πειράχτηκες τώρα....(σταδιάλα)

Αλλά για πες και συ ρε Λιάκο...

Πόσους ξέρεις "εσύ" που ασχολήθηκαν φέτος με την αναπαραγωγή της καρδερίνας ?

Ειδες καμιά φωτό απο τα πουλιά τους πουθενά ?

Γιατί ?

Οταν θα σου απαντηθεί αυτό το ερώτημα θα σου απαντησω και γω ....

που θίχτηκες κι όλας

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Σιγά εσύ που πειράχτηκες τώρα....(σταδιάλα)
> 
> Αλλά για πες και συ ρε Λιάκο...
> 
> Πόσους ξέρεις "εσύ" που ασχολήθηκαν φέτος με την αναπαραγωγή της καρδερίνας ?
> 
> Ειδες καμιά φωτό απο τα πουλιά τους πουθενά ?
> 
> Γιατί ?
> ...



Δηλαδη Βασιλη επιβεβαιωνεις οτι στην ενοτητα Ιθαγενων θα πρεπει να γραφουν μονον οσοι εχουν αποδεδειγμενα εκτροφη?
Αν ναι, τοτε δεν εναι ενοτητα forum ... Ειναι blog ή ομαδα forum.

----------


## Gardelius

> Σιγά εσύ που πειράχτηκες τώρα....(σταδιάλα)
> 
> Αλλά για πες και συ ρε Λιάκο...
> 
> Πόσους ξέρεις "εσύ" που ασχολήθηκαν φέτος με την αναπαραγωγή της καρδερίνας ?
> 
> Ειδες καμιά φωτό απο τα πουλιά τους πουθενά ?
> 
> Γιατί ?
> ...


*Άλλαξε κασετα* και μετα τα  ξαναλεμε,....δεν εχω τιποτα αλλο να σου πω!!!

Περιμένω τα ¨φωτα¨ σου για τα ιθαγενη.

*Υ.Γ. κανε ενα blog και γραφε αλλα στειλε μου το λινκ όμως*  :wink:

----------


## vasilis.a

> Θέλω να κάνω μία παράκληση προς όλα τα μέλη που έχουν μία σχετικά καλή εμπειρία με ότι έχει να κάνει με τα ιθαγενή.
> 
> Θέλω να βοηθήσουν όλα τα νέα μέλη που ξεκινούν να ασχολούνται με αυτό το κομάτι.
> 
> Στο παρελθόν έχουν γίνει κάποια λάθη απ όλους και παρατηρείται το φαινόμενο ότι κάποιοι δεν γράφουν για δικούς τους λόγους.
> 
> Δεν έχουμε να μοιράσουμε τίποτα.
> 
> Ο στόχος είναι κοινός για όλους μας.
> ...


αυτο ειναι το αρχικο μηνυμα..αν καταλαβα καλα το να γινει μια κλειστη ομαδα για καποιουσ,ειναι το εντελως αντιθετο..σωστα???????

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Ακριβως ... αυτο ειναι (... και αν και δεν ειμαι καρδερινας, πατησα το πρωτο like).

Ομως, οπως συμβαινει και με διαφορους συλλογους/οργανωσεις, αλλα λενε τα αρχικως συνταχθεντα "καταστατικα" και αλλα προκυπτουν στην πορεια ....

----------


## jk21

Πολυ μελανι για το τιποτα .Κλειστη ενοτητα ιθαγενων στο greekbirdclub ,για να την βλεπουν και να γραφουν καποιοι ορισμενοι δεν προκειται να γινει .Ο μονος περιορισμος ειναι η δυνατοτητα να παρουσιασει καποιος την εκτροφη του ,στην ενοτητα της αναπαραγωγης ,κατι το οποιο γινεται με ορισμενους ηδη υπαρχοντες κανονες 

αν το συστημα δινει τη δυνατοτητα δημιουργιας στις << δημοσιες ομαδες >> ενοτητας μη  ορατης για τα υπολοιπα μελη ,το συζηταμε αν παραλληλα μπορει καποιοι να κανουν εκει οτι θελουν (και αυτο κατοπιν εγκρισης της Δ.Ο ) .Τωρα βεβαια να εχουμε μελη που θα γραφουν εκει και οχι δημοσια ,μαλλον θα ειναι κατι που για μενα ειναι ενα μειον για την προσωπικοτητα τους .Αν γραφουν κανονικα και στα δυο μερη ,ειναι απολυτα σεβαστο .
Σε μια εκτροφη που ειναι στα σκαρια και γεματη λαθη και πουλια που χανονται καθε χρονο ,ακομα και απο τους λεγομενους εμπειρους ,εγω δεν αναγνωριζω εμπειρους ,ειδικα οταν θεωρουν οτι ειναι οι διδασκοντες και οχι οι αλληλοδιδασκομενοι σε ενα χωρο για ολους .

Εκτροφη δεν ειδαμε φετος Βασιλη γιατι καποιοι απλα δεν βγαλανε πουλακια ή αρκετα πουλακια και δυστυχως δεν εχουν την νοοτροπια του καναρινα εκτροφεα (ερασιτεχνη χομπιστα ) να δειχνει και τις αρνητικες στιγμες ωστε ολοι να μαθουν απο αυτες και γιατι πολλοι απλα δεν τους αρεσει το πνευμα του φορουμ .Δικαιωμα τους ,αλλα αυτο ειναι ! Απο αυτους δικαιολογια εχουν ,μονο οσοι δεν ειχαν ζητησει δημιουργια ενοτητας αναπαραγωγης εδω μεσα .Αναπαραγωγη στα λογια ,στο gbc δεν ειναι αποδεκτη !


Και ας σταματησει η δικαιολογια για παρεμβαση στις συζητησεις απειρων μελων που τους εκνευριζουν .Αν σε μια ταξη μπει ενας δασκαλος και αρχιζει να λεει διαφορα απλα για να περασει η ωρα ,απο κατω (μαθητες ) συντομα θα ακουσουμε να γινεται πανικος και βαβουρα .Αν σε μια ταξη μπει ενας δασκαλος προετοιμασμενος ,με σχεδιο μαθηματος στο νου του (ε orion ; ) και θεσει οσα λεει σε μια ταξη και τα παρουσιασει με κατανοητο και εποπτικο τροπο ,απο κατω θα κοιτανε με μαγεια και αυριο μεθαυριο αυτοι (οι μαθητες ) θα περνανε στη σχολη που τελειωσε ο δασκαλος (ασετεμ σελετε καποτε ,ασπαιτε τωρα ) με βαθμο στις πανελλαδικες καλυτερο απο το δασκαλο ! 

πριν λιγα χρονια οταν ο Σταυρος του pb (χρονια πολλα κιολας ) ανοιγε ουσιαστικα την πορτα στη διαδικτυακη γνωση ,στο χωρο των πτηνων συντροφιας ,ακουγαμε ή μαλλον τωρα καταλαβαιναμε οτι ακουγαμε (αν τα διαβασουμε  ) μαργαριταρια και απο τους λεγομενους εμπειρους .Δεν εχουν περασει παρα ελαχιστα χρονια ...

ας μετρησουμε ολοι την προσωπικοτητα μας ,τα λαθη μας (και πρωτος εγω ) και ας βοηθησουμε τα νεα παιδια που διψανε ,πριν οι συγκυριες της ζωης μας κουρασουν (οικογενειακα ,οικονομικα ,κορεσμος απο καποια διακριση κλπ ) και εγκαταλειψουμε το χομπυ ,οπως πολλοι εχουν ηδη κανει 

εδω ειναι 



και η γνωση μικρη ή μεγαλη ,πρεπει να ειναι ελευθερη και θα ειναι !

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> προφανώς εννοεί να μη γράφει ο κάθε άσχετος ότι του κατέβει.... λόγω επαγγέλματος και μόνο, μπορω να παρακολουθήσω ενα ιατρικό συνέδριο οστεοπορωσης... και να ενημερωθω.... αυτό δε σημαίνει πως επειδη έχουμε δημοκρατία, η επειδη έχω πρόσκληση θα μπορω να αγορευσω κιόλας...



..................

----------


## geam

πραγματικά χαλάμε πολύ μελάνι για το τίποτα, διαστρεβλώνοντας και βγάζοντας λάθος συμπεράσματα στα γραφόμενα ενός ή πολλών ανθρώπων... 
σ’ έναν εποικοδομητικό διάλογο θεωρώ πως ο συνομιλητής μας θα πρέπει να καταλαβαίνει ακριβώς αυτό που του λέμε, και το αντίθετο... 
π.χ. : αν εγώ του λέω μαρούλια κι αυτός καταλαβαίνει κρεμμύδια, τότε βράσε όρυζα.... 

επειδή λοιπόν φλυαρούμε και πολυλογούμε άνευ λόγου και ουσίας, δε νομίζω πως κάποιος αρνήθηκε την γνώση και την επιμόρφωση σ’ ένα νέο «παιδί» που θέλει να κάνει ένα νέο ξεκίνημα.... πόσο μάλλον ένας άνθρωπος που από την αρχή που άρχισε να ασχολείται με την αναπαραγωγή, ρωτάει (χωρίς να ντρέπεται) το κάθε τι, δημόσια,  από το πιο σοβαρό μέχρι το πιο αστείο (για κάποιους).... ο πρώτος άσχετος επί του θέματος λοιπόν (εγώ) θέλοντας να κάνω τον δικηγόρο του εαυτού μου, ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ, θεωρώ πως εάν θέλουμε να παρουσιάσουμε μια σωστή εκτροφή, θα πρέπει να γράφουμε μόνο για εκτροφή και διαχείριση, και όχι για το χρώμα του βρακιού που φοράω και για το αν πλένει καλά τα ρούχα το dixan στους 30 βαθμούς χωρίς πρόπλυση.... εγώ που είμαι επίσης άσχετος με τους παπαγάλους,  επειδή θελω να αποκτήσω έναν, και θελω να ενημερωθώ, σ’ ένα θεμα διατροφής ή αναπαραγωγής, μπορεί να μη μου απαγορεύει κανεις,  να ρωτήσω ή να έχω την οποιαδήποτε απορία, αλλά είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι, η ταπεινή νοημοσύνη μου, μου απαγορεύει να γράφω ότι μου κατέβει...

έτσι όταν κάποιος νέος κι άσχετος όπως εγώ, ανατρέξει να διαβάσει κάτι, θα συγκεντρώσει ένα ικανοποιητικό αριθμό πληροφοριών κι απόψεων, χωρίς να πρέπει πρώτα να  διαβάσει ένα σωρό αρλούμπες και off topic....  γιατί στο τέλος θα ξεχάσει κι αυτά που τον προβλημάτισαν ή τους άρεσαν και θα βαρεθεί... 
όπως θα βαρεθεί κι αυτός που θα έχει όρεξη να γράψει και να μεταλαμπαδεύσει τη γνώση...

----------


## geam

> Αν σε μια ταξη μπει ενας δασκαλος και αρχιζει να λεει διαφορα απλα για να περασει η ωρα ,απο κατω (μαθητες ) συντομα θα ακουσουμε να γινεται πανικος και βαβουρα .Αν σε μια ταξη μπει ενας δασκαλος προετοιμασμενος ,με σχεδιο μαθηματος στο νου του (ε orion ; ) και θεσει οσα λεει σε μια ταξη και τα παρουσιασει με κατανοητο και εποπτικο τροπο ,απο κατω θα κοιτανε με μαγεια ....



επίσης αν ο Αϊνστάιν ήταν δάσκαλος, και έμπαινε σε μια τάξη να διδάξει, με πλάνο και οργάνωση στο μυαλό του, θέλοντας να αναλύσει τη θεωρία της σχετικότητας, και την ανέλυε «μέσω Λαμίας» σε διαβεβαιώνω πως οι μαθητές θα έβγαιναν από την τάξη χειρότερα στουρνάρια απ’ όταν μπήκαν....
επίσης εάν ένας καθηγητής δεν έχει μεταδοτικότητα, όσο και να προσπαθήσει θα κάνει μια τρύπα στο νερό....
λίγα λόγια με ουσία και καλά λοιπόν....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ολα ανοιχτά λοιπόν...

Και συνεχίζουμε όπως παλιά...με ανοιχτες ενότητες αλλά κλειστά και κρυφά εκτροφεία.

Μακάρι να βγω λάθος.

Απο μένα το θέμα έκλεισε.

----------


## ninos

Εγώ δεν σας κρύβω ότι βαρέθηκα τις αντιπαραθέσεις στο χώρο των ιθαγενών που δεν οδηγούν πουθενά.. Αυτό είναι που με κουράζει και πιστεύω κουράζει και όλους τους άλλους. Αντιπαραθέσεις και απόψεις που μερικές φορές μπορεί να μην στηρίζονται και πουθενά.  Βαρέθηκα επίσης να διαβάζω οτι δεν γράφουν οι "μεγάλοι". 

Βασίλη δεν υπάρχει manual, είτε η εκτροφή καρδερίνας σε 5 βήματα. Η αγάπη και η υπομονή για τα πουλιά θα τα κάνει να μας ανταποδώσουν κάποια στιγμή την δική τους. Αν δεν το ανταποδώσουν ποτέ, τότε μάλλον τα πουλάκια είναι δυστυχισμένα, είτε η εκτροφή μας είναι λανθασμένη.  Η παρατήρηση θα είναι αυτή που θα μας κάνει να βρούμε το λάθος και να το διορθώσουμε.. 

Για εμένα η ενότητα των ιθαγενών δεν πρέπει να είναι μόνο για ορισμένους ορατή, για τους λόγους που εξήγησαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω και τους βρίσκω σωστούς. Ο λόγος που όλες οι συζητήσεις καταλήγουν σε "εντάσεις",  δεν είναι σίγουρα η ανοιχτή ενότητα, αφού τις περισσότερες φορές οι "εντάσεις" προκαλούνται από τους "γνώστες" δηλαδή απο αυτούς που θα ήταν έτσι και αλλιώς μέσα στην ομάδα αυτή.

----------


## jk21

να διευκρινισω οτι εγω τουλαχιστον δεν μιλησα περι φλυαριας και πολυλογιας στο παρον θεμα ,αλλα περι χαμενου μελανιου για την συνεχιση συζητησης περι κλεισιματος της ενοτητας των ιθαγενων και λειτουργιας της μονο για καποια μελη υστερα απο εγκριση  .Αυτο ειναι δεδομενο οτι δεν προκειται να γινει .Το πως μπορει να υπαρχει τροπος να λειτουργει καλυτερα και με ενεργο συμμετοχη (και τι φταιει αν δεν υπαρχει οποια θα μπορουσε να υπαρχει ) εμπειροτερων μελων ,ειναι ενα ενδιαφερον θεμα προς συζητηση και σαφως πρεπει να το δουμε 



Μπορει Γιωργη σε συζητησεις με θεμα που μπορει πολλοι να εχουν γνωμη ,να ακουγονται χρησιμα πραγματα ή και αυτα που λες ,αλλα ας υπηρχαν παρουσιασεις πραγματικης εκτροφης μελων ,οχι μονο οι επιτυχημενες για φετος που ελαχιστοι δειξανε ειτε με λεπτομερειες για την διαδικασια εκτροφης ή εστω με απλες φωτο ή βιντεο  ,αλλα και των αποτυχημενων προσπαθειων (γιατι ειναι και αυτες μεσα στο προγραμμα ) ωστε να συζητηθουν και να αναζητηθουν οι αιτιες (αποτυχια εκτροφικων πρακτικων ,επιδραση καιρου ,διατροφης ,επιλογης ζευγαριων ,ασθενειας ζευγαριων εν μεσω αναπαραγωγης κλπ ) ,δεν νομιζω να ακουγαμε το κοντο και το μακρυ του καθενος 

επαναλαμβανω σε ταξεις που ο δασκαλος κανει μαθημα και δεν πιανει κουβεντουλα ,κανεις μαθητης δεν λεει τα δικα του (ετσι ξεκαρφωτα και ασχετα ) .Αν θελουμε απο τα παιδια να μην παρεμβαινουν ανουσια (γιατι με ουσια πρεπει να το επιδιωκουμε κιολας ) πρεπει πριν απο ολα ,να δηλωνουμε ενεργα την παρουσια μας και να δεχομαστε διαλογο και αντιλογο

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Εγώ δεν σας κρύβω ότι βαρέθηκα τις αντιπαραθέσεις στο χώρο των ιθαγενών που δεν οδηγούν πουθενά.. Αυτό είναι που με κουράζει και πιστεύω κουράζει και όλους τους άλλους. Αντιπαραθέσεις και απόψεις που μερικές φορές μπορεί να μην στηρίζονται και πουθενά.  Βαρέθηκα επίσης να διαβάζω οτι δεν γράφουν οι "μεγάλοι". 
> 
> Βασίλη δεν υπάρχει manual, είτε η εκτροφήκαρδερίνας σε 5 βήματα. Η αγάπη και η υπομονή για τα πουλιά θα τα κάνει να μας ανταποδώσουν κάποια στιγμή την δική τους. Αν δεν το ανταποδώσουν ποτέ, τότε μάλλον τα πουλάκια είναι δυστυχισμένα, είτε η εκτροφή μας είναι λανθασμένη.  Η παρατήρηση θα είναι αυτή που θα μας κάνει να βρούμε το λάθος και να το διορθώσουμε.. 
> 
> Για εμένα η ενότητα των ιθαγενών δεν πρέπει να είναι μόνο για ορισμένους ορατή, για τους λόγους που εξήγησαν τα παιδιά παραπάνω και τους βρίσκω σωστούς. Ο λόγος που όλες οι συζητήσεις καταλήγουν σε "εντάσεις",  δεν είναι σίγουρα η ανοιχτή ενότητα, αφού τις περισσότερες φορές οι "εντάσεις" προκαλούνται από τους "γνώστες" δηλαδή απο αυτούς που θα ήταν έτσι και αλλιώς μέσα στην ομάδα αυτή.


Στέλιο θα σου απαντησω με το 56 post .

Στην θεωρία είμαστε όλοι καλοί.

Απο θεωρίες βαρεθηκαμε.

Πραξεις υπάρχουν άραγε ?

----------


## ninos

Βασίλη,

Η θεωρία προηγείται πάντα της πράξης, αλλά και η πράξη θα σου δείξει τα λάθη της θεωρίας. Και τα 2 είναι χρήσιμα και αλληλένδετα. Το λάθος είναι το "απόλυτο" και οι "κανόνες" που ψάχνουμε μέσα απο ένα φόρουμ και ανθρώπους.  

Σε ένα "ζωντανό οργανισμό" ,δεν υπάρχει κάποιος μπούσουλας.  Λανθασμένος για εμένα, είναι αυτός που σου βγάζει κάποιο μπούσουλα και δεν σε αφήνει να γνωρίσεις εσύ ο ίδιος τα πουλιά σου. Επίσης δεν σου λέει τα λάθη του, ώστε να μην τα επαναλάβεις και εσύ, καθώς και πο΄τε δεν σε ενημερώνει για το "επόμενο βήμα". 

Όταν λέω επόμενο βήμα εννοώ για παράδειγμα τις παραμάνες,. Όλοι λένε για παραμάνες, αλλά τελικά καρδερίνες που ζευγαρώνουν μόνο με παραμάνες τι θα τις κάνουμε μετά και εαν και τα παιδιά τους ζευγαρώνουν πάλι μόνο με παραμάνες, τελικά  γιατί ταλαιπωρούμε τα πουλιά ; Τι νόημα έχει αυτή η εκτροφή ; 

Τελικά, επιτυχής είναι αυτός που έβγαλε 30 καρδερίνες με παραμάνες ή αυτός που έβγαλε μόνο 1 αλλά χωρίς παραμάνα ; Εσύ του χρόνου, τα παιδιά που μεγάλωσαν απο θετή μητέρα θα βάλεις τα αυγά τους πάλι σε παραμάνα ; Εαν ούτε αυτά δεν μπορούν να ζευγαρώσουν αρμονικά, τότε τι θα τα κάνεις τα πουλιά ;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασίλη,
> 
> Η θεωρία προηγείται πάντα της πράξης, αλλά και η πράξη θα σου δείξει τα λάθη της θεωρίας. Και τα 2 είναι χρήσιμα και αλληλένδετα. Το λάθος είναι το "απόλυτο" και οι "κανόνες" που ψάχνουμε μέσα απο ένα φόρουμ και ανθρώπους.  
> 
> Σε ένα "ζωντανό οργανισμό" ,δεν υπάρχει κάποιος μπούσουλας.  Λανθασμένος για εμένα, είναι αυτός που σου βγάζει κάποιο μπούσουλα και δεν σε αφήνει να γνωρίσεις εσύ ο ίδιος τα πουλιά σου. Επίσης δεν σου λέει τα λάθη του, ώστε να μην τα επαναλάβεις και εσύ, καθώς και πο΄τε δεν σε ενημερώνει για το "επόμενο βήμα". 
> 
> Όταν λέω επόμενο βήμα εννοώ για παράδειγμα τις παραμάνες,. Όλοι λένε για παραμάνες, αλλά τελικά καρδερίνες που ζευγαρώνουν μόνο με παραμάνες τι θα τις κάνουμε μετά και εαν και τα παιδιά τους ζευγαρώνουν πάλι μόνο με παραμάνες, τελικά  γιατί ταλαιπωρούμε τα πουλιά ; Τι νόημα έχει αυτή η εκτροφή ; 
> 
> Τελικά επιτυχής είναι αυτός που έβγαλε 30 καρδερίνες με παραμάνες ή αυτός που έβγαλε μόνο 1 αλλά χωρίς παραμάνα ; Εσύ του χρόνου, τα παιδιά που μεγάλωσαν απο θετή μητέρα θα βάλεις τα αυγά τους πάλι με παραμάνα ; Εαν ούτε αυτά δεν μπορούν να ζευγαρώσουν αρμονικά, τότε τι θα τα κάνεις τα πουλιά ;


Νομίζω ότι δεν εχει καμιά σχεση με το θέμα αυτά που λες.

Αν και σου απαντησα (μαζί με τον Γιώργη) προχθες αναλυτικότατα σε όλες τις απορίες σου.

----------


## Gardelius

> Σιγά εσύ που πειράχτηκες τώρα....(σταδιάλα)
> 
> Αλλά για πες και συ ρε Λιάκο...
> 
> *Πόσους ξέρεις "εσύ" που ασχολήθηκαν φέτος με την αναπαραγωγή της καρδερίνας ?*
> 
> Ειδες καμιά φωτό απο τα πουλιά τους πουθενά ?
> 
> Γιατί ?
> ...





> *Εκτροφη δεν ειδαμε φετος Βασιλη γιατι καποιοι απλα δεν βγαλανε πουλακια ή αρκετα πουλακια και δυστυχως δεν εχουν την νοοτροπια του καναρινα εκτροφεα (ερασιτεχνη χομπιστα ) να δειχνει και τις αρνητικες στιγμες ωστε ολοι να μαθουν απο αυτες και γιατι πολλοι απλα δεν τους αρεσει το πνευμα του φορουμ .Δικαιωμα τους ,αλλα αυτο ειναι ! Απο αυτους δικαιολογια εχουν ,μονο οσοι δεν ειχαν ζητησει δημιουργια ενοτητας αναπαραγωγης εδω μεσα .Αναπαραγωγη στα λογια ,στο gbc δεν ειναι αποδεκτη !*


Πιστευω αυτο να σε καλυψε.

----------


## Steliosan

> Εκτροφη δεν ειδαμε φετος Βασιλη γιατι καποιοι απλα δεν βγαλανε πουλακια ή αρκετα πουλακια και δυστυχως δεν εχουν την νοοτροπια του καναρινα εκτροφεα (ερασιτεχνη χομπιστα ) να δειχνει και τις αρνητικες στιγμες ωστε ολοι να μαθουν απο αυτες και γιατι πολλοι απλα δεν τους αρεσει το πνευμα του φορουμ .Δικαιωμα τους ,αλλα αυτο ειναι ! Απο αυτους δικαιολογια εχουν ,μονο οσοι δεν ειχαν ζητησει δημιουργια ενοτητας αναπαραγωγης εδω μεσα .Αναπαραγωγη στα λογια ,στο gbc δεν ειναι αποδεκτη !
> 
> 
> 
> πριν λιγα χρονια οταν ο Σταυρος του pb (χρονια πολλα κιολας ) ανοιγε ουσιαστικα την πορτα στη διαδικτυακη γνωση ,στο χωρο των πτηνων συντροφιας ,ακουγαμε ή μαλλον τωρα καταλαβαιναμε οτι ακουγαμε (αν τα διαβασουμε  ) μαργαριταρια και απο τους λεγομενους εμπειρους .Δεν εχουν περασει παρα ελαχιστα χρονια ...
> 
> ας μετρησουμε ολοι την προσωπικοτητα μας ,τα λαθη μας (και πρωτος εγω ) και ας βοηθησουμε τα νεα παιδια που διψανε ,πριν οι συγκυριες της ζωης μας κουρασουν (οικογενειακα ,οικονομικα ,κορεσμος απο καποια διακριση κλπ ) και εγκαταλειψουμε το χομπυ ,οπως πολλοι εχουν ηδη κανει 
> 
> εδω ειναι 
> ...


Γι 'αυτο σας λεω.........καρδεριναδες αφηστε τις ελευθερες εκει οπου ανηκουν.
Το χαβα μου εγω αλλα ετσι ειναι. :wink:

----------


## ARMANDO

Φίλοι μου, η αντιπαράθεση μέσω γραπτού λόγου οδηγει πάντα σε αδιέξοδο. 
Το έχουμε διαπιστώσει κατα καιρούς πως παντα το ίδιο συμβαίνει, και δεν εννοώ μόνο εδώ αλλά γενικά. Ειμαι συμφωνος να υπάρχουν συζητήσεις εποικοδομητικές. Μην αναλώνεστε σε αποτυπωμένες λέξεις που πολλές φορές μπορούν να βγάζουν λάθος συμπεράσματα κρίσης χαρακτήρων και προσωπικοτήτων. Ειλικρινά επειδή τους περισσότερους σας γνωρίζω προσωπικά και ξέρω πως όλοι για έναν κοινό σκοπό βρισκόμαστε εδώ μεσα, δηλαδή την καλή παρέα, μοιράζω το χρόνο μου με φίλους του ιδίου hobby, τις γνωσεις μου, τις περιπέτειες μου, τις απορίες μου, ακόμα και τις βλακείες μου πολλές φορες.... κλπ (θα μπορούσα να γραφω με τις ώρες γιατί έχω την οθόνη μου ανοιχτή σε αυτό το forum)  προτείνω να μην δώσετε συνέχεια σε κάτι που πολύ εύκολα μπορεί να προκαλέσει λάθος εντυπώσεις.

Δεν είμαστε ξένοι... όπως είπα γνωριζόμαστε. Μια τέτοια συζήτηση μπορεί να γίνει με πολύ πιο εύκολο τρόπο αποφεύγοντας παρεξηγήσεις και παρερμηνείες (ο γραπτός λόγος είναι ξύλινος) με το τρόπο που έχουμε ήδη μάθει μέσα από εδώ... Αν βρισκόμασταν από κοντά λέγοντας ένα στην υγειά μας (ζυγουρο συζητήσεις) όλοι οι εμπλεκόμενοι της συγκεκριμένης συζήτησης σίγουρα θα το είχαμε λήξει και θα λέγαμε ένα νέο στην υγειά μας ....

Η πρότασή μου είναι τέτοιου είδους θέματα,  καλύτερα να γίνονται κάτω από άλλες συνθήκες έτσι ώστε να μας δίνετε η δυνατότητα να βλέπουμε ο ένας τον άλλον κατάματα.

Την συγκεκριμένη παρέμβαση δε θέλω να την κρίνετε ως πυροσβεστική. 

Έκρινα πως εφόσον έχουμε την δυνατότητα να συναντιόμαστε,  γιατί να μην γίνεται ένας τέτοιος διάλογος ή κατι ανάλογο κατά αυτόν το τρόπο?

Φιλικά με την πραγματική έννοια...

----------


## Steliosan

Πολυ σωστα τα γραφεις αλλα το να υπαρχει αντιπαραθεση και να εχει επιπτωσεις στην φιλια αυτο πραγματικα το θεωρω ''βλακεια'' και συγχωρεστε με για την λεξη.
Δεν θα μπορουσε ποτε να υπαρξει συμφωνια αναμεσα σε 10 ατομα για το ιδιο θεμα παντα θα υπαρχουν και οι αντιθετες αποψεις και δυσκολα ανατρεπονται.
Παντως εγκρινω και επ'αυξανω την θεση σου Πανο.

----------


## jk21

θα συμφωνουσα πληρως μαζι σου ,αν ειχαμε κοντα σε τετοιες συναντησεις ,ολους οσους θα ηθελαν να συμμετεχουν σε μια τετοια συζητηση .Θεωρω επισης οτι η αντιπαραθεση αποψεων ,οταν γινεται κοσμια ,χωρις προσωπικες επιθεσεις ,οσο εντονη και να ειναι ,μπορει να ειναι χρησιμη και χωρις να φερνει χειροπιαστο τελικο αποτελεσμα .Οταν οργωνεις ενα χωραφι ,περναει αρκετος καιρος μεχρι να δεις και το σταχυ ετοιμο για θερισμο 

Υπαρχει σιγουρα καποιος λογος που κινησε τον Βασιλη να ανοιξει αυτο το θεμα και προσεβλεπε σε κατι καλυτερο στην εκτροφη καρδερινας ,ασχετο που διαφωνει και συμφωνει ο καθενας 

Σιγουρα ομως η λυση δεν βρισκεται αναμεσα σε δοκιμασμενες πρακτικες εδω ή αλλου (ακομη και σε εξειδικευμενους χωρους για ιθαγενη ) που οδηγησαν στην συρικνωση και ξερουμε πολλοι απο οσους με διαβαζουν αυτη τη στιγμη τι εννοω ! εχω δειξει εμπρακτα τη συμμετοχη μου και τη στηριξη μου σε χωρους που προσπαθουν στις εκφραζομενες απο το καταστικο τους αρχες ,για το καλυτερο των πουλιων και στενοχωρεθηκα ειλικρινα οταν κινησεις δημιουργιας  πιο κλειστων ομαδων (με καλες ισως προθεσεις )και διαχωρισμου των μελων ως προς την συμμετοχη τους σε αυτες , δειξανε στην πορεια οτι δεν ειχαν το αποτελεσμα αυτο που θελανε οσοι τις εμπνευστηκανε ! το δις εξαμαρτειν ,τουλαχιστον απο μενα ,δεν μπορει να υλοποιηθει ...

----------


## ΣΑΚΗΣ

Παιδιά καλησπέρα! Γιατί τόση ένταση και τόσες αψιμαχίες για το θέμα; Δεν υπάρχει λόγος και ούτε έχουμε να μοιράσουμε κάτι. Το μόνο που έχουμε να ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΟΥΜΕ, είναι οι γνώσεις και οι εμπειρίες όσων καρδερινάδων θέλουν (και πρέπει να έναι πολλοί).
Θέλω να παρακαλέσω  να επικρατήσει η σύνεση και η ηρεμία για να μπορέσουμε  να κερδίσουμε και εμεις οι ανίδεοι καποια πραγματα από τους πιο έμπειρους. Σας ευχαριστώ όλους.
Υ.Γ. Ιδιαιτερα ευχαριστώ τον Mitsman για την απαντηση στην απορία μου.

----------


## ΣΑΚΗΣ

Ξέχασα να ευχαριστήσω και τον Γιώργο απο το Αίγιο για την απαντηση του.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> ο πετ σοπας δεν το βγαλε απο το μυαλο του Στελιο ... δεν ειναι λιγοι αυτοι που << μουτιαζουν >> ακομα τα πουλια τους και απο την συγκεκριμενη διαδικασια και την πεποιθηση οτι ετσι πετυχενετε ημερεμα του πουλιου και γινεται καλο δασκαλεμα ,ε ... εχει παραμεινει και στους νεοτερους το ημερεμα ,εστω και αν το μουτεμα γινεται ανευ σκοταδιου .Αλλα ας τα πουνε καλυτερα αυτοι που ξερουν


Αμ δεν θα στα πούνε Δημήτρη.

Και καλά θα κάνουν.

Οποιος εκφράσει διαφορετική άποψη από σένα δυστυχώς δέχεται την επίθεση σου με οποιον δήποτε τρόπο.Και γι αυτό άλλωστε έχουν σιωπάσει "σχεδόν άπαντες" και δεν συμμετέχουν. όσο αναφορά τα ιθαγεννή.Και μετά λέμε γιατί δεν γραφει ο ένας ...γιατί δεν γράφει ο άλλος.

Τον τρόπο που εκπευδεύονται τα timbrado πριν πάνε στους διαγωνισμούς τον ξέρεις ?

Εκει δεν σε πειράζει που μπαουλιάζονται (για σένα) τα πουλιά ?

Εγκαταλείπω.

Βαρέθηκα αυτή την νοοτροπία.

----------


## jk21

ειμαι εναντια σε οσους μπαουλιαζουν τιμπραντο ! (αν μιλας για σκοταδι )

δεν θεωρω καλο για την υγεια των πουλιων ,εστω τον εγκλεισμο καποιων εβδομαδων σε μικρο κλουβι (οχι σε σκοταδι ) και δεν τον ακολουθω ,αλλα δεν μπορω να τον αποτρεψω σε οποιον εχει διαλεξει να κατεβαινει σε διαγωνισμους .Αν καποιος επιλεξει κατι τετοιο ,ειναι προφανες οτι για να εκπαιδευτει το πουλι ,πρεπει να ακολουθησει μια διαδικασια η οποια δεν ειναι η καλυτερη για την υγεια του (ειδικα στις ημερες του διαγωνισμου ) και αυτο το ξερουν ολοι και το βλεπουμε ολοι σε αρκετα πουλια μετα απο διαγωνισμους .Δεν μπορω να κανω ομως κατι ,περα απο το να μην το κανω για τα δικα μου πουλια

Οσο για τα υπολοιπα .... κατα καιρους θα βρισκονται διαφορες δικαιολογιες και προσωπα ,να ειναι υπευθυνα για την μη συμμετοχη καποιων στις συζητησεις .Ειναι δικαιωμα τους ,αλλα δεν ειδα σε κανενα φορουμ να απαγορευεται τοσο το δικαιωμα λογου ,οσο και η κριτικη .Αν η κριτικη ειναι ανευ ουσιας ,εκτιθεται οποιος την κανει και οχι οποιος την δεχεται

----------


## ninos

> ......ηθελα να πω οτι στο πετ που πηγα γιοα την τροφη μου ειπαν λογω οτι ειναι φετινο και δεν εχει ντυθει ακομα πρεπει να ειναι μονιμος εσωτερικα σε μια κουτα μεσα μεχρι να μαδησει τελειως και να μην βγει καθολου μεχρι να ντυθει αλλιως υπαρχει κινδινος να πεθανει τον οκτωμβρη. τι πρεπει να κανω ;


Θελω να πιστευω οτι το φορουμ δεν θα υοθετησει ποτε τετοιους τροπους εκτροφης. Απο τον χωρο αυτο περιμενω κατι το διαφορετικο, καλυτερο κ πρωτοπωρο.Δεν με ενδιαφερει εαν αυτο δεν αποδιδει την μεγιστη σε απογονους εκτροφη, απλα ζητω να ειναι καλο για την ζωη των πτηνων.  Εαν εψαχνα, τις παλιες, καλες συνταγες, που φερουν παντα θετικα αποτελεσματα, τοτε θα ημουν μελος στα αλλα δεκαδες φορουμ.

Βασιλη, μην αναφερθουμε παλι στο ποιοι γραφουν κ ποιοι οχι. Καταντα κουραστικο κ ο καθενας αλλωστε κανει τις επιλογες του.

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη, μην αναφερθουμε παλι στο ποιοι γραφουν κ ποιοι οχι. Καταντα κουραστικο κ ο καθενας αλλωστε κανει τις επιλογες του.


Στέλιο ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι δεν αναφέρομαι μόνο εγω γι αυτά τα παιδια που δεν γράφουν αλλά το κάνει συνέχεια και η Δ.Ο. Και ξέρεις πολύ καλά τι εννοώ.Το έχουμε συζητήσει και κατ ιδίαν και συμφωνήσαμε απόλυτα σε όλα.Ας μην κρυβόμαστε επειδή μιλάμε δημόσια.Δεν κρυφτηκα και ούτε θα κρυφτώ ποτέ.
Μπορεί κάποιοι να κρύβονται συνεχώς πίσω απ το δαχτυλό τους... εγώ δεν έχω λόγο να το κάνω... και θα μιλάω πάντα γι αυτά που πιστεύω.
Απλά έχω το θάρρος να τα λέω δημόσια ενώ πολύς κόσμος τα λένε μόνο σε συζητήσεις σε τηλέφωνα και σε προσωπικά μηνυματα...Δυστυχώς.Αν μιλουσαν όλοι και λέγανε αυτά που πραγματικά πιστεύουν θα ήταν εντελώς διαφορετικά τα πράγματα.

Ας κλείσει εδώ.

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Χωστα αφεντικουλι μου!!!

----------


## jk21

δεν προκειται να δωσω αλλοθι σε οσους νομιζουν οτι εχουν κατι να δωσουν και γω τους εμποδιζω .Μεσα απο τη συμμετοχη μου σε συζητησεις για την εκτροφη ιθαγενων ,ηθελα να βοηθησω να αλλαξουν καποια πραγματα προς το καλυτερο .Αν καποιοι δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν οτι η βελτιωση σε αυτη την εκτροφη ,θα ερθει μονο με την παρατηρηση των πουλιων στη φυση και στην εκτροφη και σε μεταφορα οπου ειναι εφικτο καποιων στοχειων απο τη φυση στην εκτροφη ,αν καποιοι που πιστευανε σε αυτη την προσπαθεια και στηριξαν τη μελετη της διατροφης της καρδερινας στη φυση ,αρχισαν να αναζητουν μηπως αρκει και το σκετο κεχρι ,αν καποιοι συστηνανε αυγοτροφες με φρεσκο βρασμενο αυγο(παροχο υδαροτητας ) με τριμμενους ξηρους καρπους ανακατεμενους με σπορους (αγνωστου μικροβιακου και μυκητισιακου εξωτερικου φορτιου )  που ξερουμε οτι η πλειοψηφια των εκτροφεων ,δεν θα την πεταξει στην  ωρα της και κυριως δεν θα πεταξει τους αφαγωτους σπορους (με οτι ασπεργιλλο ισως εχει αναπτυχθει στην επιφανεια τους )  εγω δεν μπορω να μην προβαλω την αντιθεση μου  .Εαν καποιοι θελουν να βλεπουν τους προγονους της καρδερινας 2-3 γεννιες πριν να πετουν  στη φυση και τους απογονους τους ,σημαντικο κομματι του χρονου να καθονται μονοι τους σε ενα κλουβι που δεν μπορουν να πεταξουν ,για να << μερεψουν >> οπως  συμβουλευανε  παλιοτερα αυτοι οι << εμπειροι >> που μπαουλιαζανε πουλια (και καποιοι το κανουν ακομα ) ,εγω δεν μπορω ουτε να το κανω ,ουτε να μην λεω την εναντια γνωμη μου σε αυτο .Επειδη λοιπον τοσο οι πολλοι που τους ξενιζε ολη αυτη η κριτικη ,ενοχλουνται ,και κυριως  επειδη ακομα και αυτοι απο τους οποιους περιμενα κατι να αλλαξει δειχνουν να ακολουθουν τα εγκυρα περπατημενα μονοπατια ,με την τοσο  επιτυχημενη σταθεροποιημενη εκτροφη τοσων χρονων ,που ουτε εκατομβες πουλιων μετρουσε καθε πτεροροια και φθινοπωρο ,ουτε τιποτα (και ολα ειναι φαντασια του jk ) ,ηρθε η ωρα ,να αφησω ησυχη την εκτροφη ιθαγενων ,να προχωρησει χωρις τις δικες μου θεωριες ! εχετε ολο το ελευθερο να συζητατε οτι θελετε παντα εντος κανονων .Οτι ειχα να δωσω το εδωσα .


Μην χαιρεσται ! ειμαι και θα παραμεινω πιστος στο greekbirdclub ,ειμαι και θα παραμεινω στη Δ.Ο οσο αυτη θα περιστοιχιζεται απο τους υπεροχους ανθρωπους που εχω σαν συνεργατες  !!! 

Ευχομαι τα νεα απειρα παιδια ,να παρουν απο τα οσο θετικα εχετε να δωσετε ,ολοι εσεις που διαβαζεται ή και γραφετε στο φορουμ μας και θεωρειται οτι ειστε εμπειροι σε αυτη την εκτροφη !

----------


## ninos

Συμφωνησαμε οτι δεν γραφουν κ οτι γιαυτο φταιει "σημερα" ο Οδυσσεας κ ο Jk, αυριο θα φταει ο Στελιος, ο Τασος κ δεν ξερω κ εγω ποιος αλλος. Καποιος θα βρεθει παντως κ καποιος παντα θα βρισκεται.

Αναφερουν επισης κ αλλα  παιδια αυτο που γραφεις, αλλα εγω σαν Στελιος, σου εχω αναφερει πως δεν με ενδιαφερει κ ουδεποτε ειχα σχεσεις με μεγαλες κ διασημες εκτροφες. Δεν εχω παει σε κανενα εκτροφειο κ απο τα 15 μου που ασχολουμαι με πουλια, εχω παει μονο σε μια εκθεση. Εγω την εκτροφη την βλεπω διαφορετικα κ λανθασμενα ισως για αρκετους. 

Μια φορα ρωτησα κιολας, να μου αναφερουν αρχης γεννομενης του φορουμ, ποιοι ηταν αυτοι που εφτιαξαν την ενοτητα των ιθαγενων κ τελικα ψαχνωντας ο ιδιος, βρηκα οτι τα περισσοτερα αρθα κ υπομνηματα, να μην πω ολα,  ειναι ενος τρελου κ ενος ξεροκεφαλου. Και μιλω απο αρχης γεννομενης, που δεν υπηρχε ουτε ο τρελος, ουτε ο ξεροκεφαλος.. Ψαχτω κ μονος σου να δεις εαν εχω αδικο.. 

Τα υπολοιπα στον καφε φιλε,  μην γεμισουμε οφφτοπικ το νημα..

----------


## ninos

> Χωστα αφεντικουλι μου!!!


Πανο,
δεν κοντραριζομαστε.. Κουβεντα κανουμε κ ανταλλαζουμε αποψεις.. Δεν θελουμε επαναστατες. Ανθρωπους με αγαπη στα πτηνα θελουμε..

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Στέλιο θέλω να σε ευχαριστήσω πραγματικά για την ειλικρίνια που σε διακατέχει....και δεν με διαψεύδεις σ αυτά που είπα.

Γιάννη ζητώ ταπεινά συγγνώμη για τα offtopic.

Tέλος.

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Εγω πιστευω πως ακομα και σκετο κεχρι να δινει στα πουλια του καποιος πριν τον κατηγορισουμε πρεπει να ρωτησουμε γιατι 
τι ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ ειχε
κατω απο τι συνθηκες εκτροφης
ποιος ηταν ο στοχος του 
ετσι ωστε να υπαρχει ενας γωνημος διαλογος με στοχο την διευρηνση της ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΚΗΣ γνωσης πανω στα πουλια και ιδιετερα τα ιθαγενοι
καθως η επιστημη στην Ελλαδα δεν εχει να μας δωσει και πολες γνωσεις ιδιαιτερα στα ιθαγενοι αλλα και αυτες που εχει ειναι (επιτρεπστε μου) ξερες
αλλωστε δεν ειναι δουλεια μας ουτε μπορουμε να ασχολουμαστε με την επιστημη εμεις θα πρεπει να αρκεστουμε στην επμειρια μας και να την συζηταμε ανοιχτα
και ετσι και μονο ετσι θα καταφερουμε να παμε ενα βημα παρα περα.
Τελος και εγω για τα τιμπραντο μου εκει βασιζομαι στην εμπειρια αλλων ανθρωπων που και αυτοι με τι σειρα τους τα μαθανε απο αλλους ποιο εμπειρους
θετω σε αυτους τους προβληματισμους μου διαβαζω αλλα και αυτα που διαβαζω βαση εμπειριας τα εχουν γραψει και οχι βαση καποιας επιστημονικης μελετης
στην ουσια ΔΑΝΕΙΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ την επμειρια απο παλαιωτερους εκτοφεις και εκει ερχετε η ωρα που οχι απλα να μεταδοσουμε την επμειρια αυτη αλλα να καταθεσουμε 
ως τοκο την συμβολη μας στην εξέλιξη της.

----------


## Panos Timbrado

Στελιο εκανα πλακα συγγνώμη που δεν το διευκρίνισα

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> δεν προκειται να δωσω αλλοθι σε οσους νομιζουν οτι εχουν κατι να δωσουν και γω τους εμποδιζω .Μεσα απο τη συμμετοχη μου σε συζητησεις για την εκτροφη ιθαγενων ,*ηθελα να βοηθησω να αλλαξουν καποια πραγματα προς το καλυτερο* .Αν καποιοι δεν μπορουν να καταλαβουν οτι η βελτιωση σε αυτη την εκτροφη ,θα ερθει μονο με την παρατηρηση των πουλιων στη φυση και στην εκτροφη και σε μεταφορα οπου ειναι εφικτο καποιων στοχειων απο τη φυση στην εκτροφη ,αν καποιοι που πιστευανε σε αυτη την προσπαθεια και στηριξαν τη μελετη της διατροφης της καρδερινας στη φυση ,*αρχισαν να αναζητουν μηπως αρκει και το σκετο κεχρι ,αν καποιοι συστηνανε αυγοτροφες με φρεσκο βρασμενο αυγο(παροχο υδαροτητας ) με τριμμενους ξηρους καρπους ανακατεμενους με σπορους (αγνωστου μικροβιακου και μυκητισιακου εξωτερικου φορτιου )*  που ξερουμε οτι η πλειοψηφια των εκτροφεων ,δεν θα την πεταξει στην  ωρα της και κυριως δεν θα πεταξει τους αφαγωτους σπορους (με οτι ασπεργιλλο ισως εχει αναπτυχθει στην επιφανεια τους )  εγω δεν μπορω να μην προβαλω την αντιθεση μου  .Εαν καποιοι θελουν να βλεπουν τους προγονους της καρδερινας 2-3 γεννιες πριν να πετουν  στη φυση και τους απογονους τους ,σημαντικο κομματι του χρονου να καθονται μονοι τους σε ενα κλουβι που δεν μπορουν να πεταξουν ,για να << μερεψουν >> οπως  συμβουλευανε  παλιοτερα αυτοι οι << εμπειροι >> που μπαουλιαζανε πουλια (και καποιοι το κανουν ακομα ) ,εγω δεν μπορω ουτε να το κανω ,ουτε να μην λεω την εναντια γνωμη μου σε αυτο .Επειδη λοιπον τοσο οι πολλοι που τους ξενιζε ολη αυτη η κριτικη ,ενοχλουνται ,και κυριως  επειδη ακομα και αυτοι απο τους οποιους περιμενα κατι να αλλαξει δειχνουν να ακολουθουν τα εγκυρα περπατημενα μονοπατια ,με την τοσο  επιτυχημενη σταθεροποιημενη εκτροφη τοσων χρονων ,που ουτε εκατομβες πουλιων μετρουσε καθε πτεροροια και φθινοπωρο ,ουτε τιποτα (και ολα ειναι φαντασια του jk ) ,ηρθε η ωρα ,να αφησω ησυχη την εκτροφη ιθαγενων ,να προχωρησει χωρις τις δικες μου θεωριες ! εχετε ολο το ελευθερο να συζητατε οτι θελετε παντα εντος κανονων .Οτι ειχα να δωσω το εδωσα .
> 
> 
> Μην χαιρεσται ! ειμαι και θα παραμεινω πιστος στο greekbirdclub ,ειμαι και θα παραμεινω στη Δ.Ο οσο αυτη θα περιστοιχιζεται απο τους υπεροχους ανθρωπους που εχω σαν συνεργατες  !!! 
> 
> Ευχομαι τα νεα απειρα παιδια ,να παρουν απο τα οσο θετικα εχετε να δωσετε ,ολοι εσεις που διαβαζεται ή και γραφετε στο φορουμ μας και θεωρειται οτι ειστε εμπειροι σε αυτη την εκτροφη !




Δημήτρη κάποτε όταν σε ρώτησα γιατί κάποιοι δεν γράφουν πια,μου είπες ότι φταίει η εγωπάθεια τους,
έκανες λάθος
αν έχεις μέτρο για να μετράς την εγωπάθεια,ξεκίνα από την δική σου.

Από την δική μου πρόταση διατροφής,τα πουλιά στην φύση δεν τρώνε μόνον το αυγό,και όχι όλα
ότι άλλο έχω αναφέρει μεταξύ αυτών και τους ξηρούς καρπούς, τα τρώνε στην φύση όταν τα βρίσκουν "και αυτό είναι επαγγελματικη παρατήρηση πολλών ετών"που αμφισβητείται από χομπιστα,
και μάλιστα αντί αυτού προτείνει τυρόπηγμα,γαρίδες,κλπ που ναι μεν είναι αλλαγή ,άλλα δεν προέρχεται από την παρατήρηση της διατροφής τους στην φύση. 
Ως αν αφορά την δίαιτα με το κεχρί,φαντάζομαι δεν κατάλαβες μόνον αυτό που αναφέρεις,άλλα αναφέρεις αυτό που θα δημιουργήσει κάποιες εντυπώσεις προς χάριν του διάλογου έτσι όπως εσύ επιθυμείς,
στο έχω γράψει και παλαιότερα,έμενα με κουράζει,ίσως άλλους να τους βοηθά.
Εγωπάθεια δεν είναι.

----------


## jk21

> ηρθε η ωρα ,να αφησω ησυχη την εκτροφη ιθαγενων ,να προχωρησει χωρις τις δικες μου θεωριες ! εχετε ολο το ελευθερο να συζητατε οτι θελετε παντα εντος κανονων .Οτι ειχα να δωσω το εδωσα .
> 
> 
> ! 
> 
> Ευχομαι τα νεα απειρα παιδια ,να παρουν απο τα οσο θετικα εχετε να δωσετε ,ολοι εσεις που διαβαζεται ή και γραφετε στο φορουμ μας και θεωρειται οτι ειστε εμπειροι σε αυτη την εκτροφη !


εχεις ολη την ευκαιρια να πεις στα νεα παιδια ,ποιον ξηρο καρπο τρωνε στη φυση τα πουλια (συγκεκριμενον ) και πως δεν κινδυνευει να αναπτυχθει ασπεργιλλος πανω του απο την υδαροτητα του αυγου .
http://www.chem.uoa.gr/chemicals/chem_aflatoxins.htm

Οι ισχυρότατα τοξικές και καρκινογόνες αφλατοξίνες παράγονται από μύκητες (μούχλα), που αναπτύσσονται κυρίως σε ξηρά φρούτα, ξηρούς καρπούς (ιδιαίτερα στα αράπικα φυστίκια και αμύγδαλα), μπαχαρικά, σιτηρά και σε τυριά, όταν υπάρξουν κατάλληλες συνθήκες υγρασίας και θερμοκρασίας.

Να σου θυμησω επισης οτι στη φυση ,στην αναπαραγωγη οι αναγκες δεν καλυπτονται μονο με σπορους και ξηρους καρπους 

περι εγωπαθειας ... ποτε δεν δινω απαντησεις γενικες για ενα συνολο ατομων .Δεν θα το σχολιασω αλλο και ας αφησουμε και το θεμα του φιλου ελευθερο απο off topic .Aκομα και για τα περι διατροφης αν θελεις να απαντησεις ,να ξερεις οτι δεν προκειται να ανταπαντησω και ας χρειαζεται  

το παιδι ακομα περιμενει να του πειτε για το κλεισιμο στην κουτα που του προτεινει ο πετσοπας (μπαουλιασμα )

----------


## ninos

τρωνε κ ωμα αλευρα στην φυση ; Πηνουν κ methylene blue  ; Νομιζω Νικο, πως κ για τα 2, ασπαζεσαι την χρηση τους. Η γαριδα ειναι το προβλημα...

 Χαλαρωστε παιδια, ολοι εχουμε γραψει υπερβολικα πραγματα !!!

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Δημήτρη εσύ με προσκάλεσες,δεν με προστάτευσες ως όφειλες,και με προσβάλλεις όταν μου δίνεις ευκαιρίες υπό αυτές τις συνθήκες.
Δεν ζητώ ευκαιρίες,ούτε στείρο μονόλογο, έδωσα ότι μπόρεσα ,η και πρόλαβα.

Ποιος τολμά να πει στο "παιδί"για το ξεμούτιασμα,και ποιος μπορεί να τον αποτρέψει ??? 
Αν δεν μάθει το λάθος θα το αναπαράγει,
ας μείνει στην άγνοια,και την αναπαραγωγή του λάθους,γιατί κάποιοι περιμένουν την ευκαιρία για αντιπαράθεση,βάζοντας στην άκρη την γνώση από όπου και να προέρχεται.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> τρωνε κ ωμα αλευρα στην φυση ; Πηνουν κ methylene blue  ; Νομιζω Νικο, πως κ για τα 2, ασπαζεσαι την χρηση τους. Η γαριδα ειναι το προβλημα...
> 
>  Χαλαρωστε παιδια, ολοι εχουμε γραψει υπερβολικα πραγματα !!!


*Μόνον ωμά Στέλιο,*
το μεθυλίν είναι κάτι που θα κατανοούσες ευκολότερα αν ήσουν επαγγελματιας,η το πρότεινε οίκος του εξωτερικού.

Όχι ολοι.

----------


## jk21

Νικο σου απαντω γιατι μιλησες για προσβολη και επι αυτου και οχι επι θεματων των ιθαγενων ,που οχι σε σενα ειδικα ,γενικα ειπα και το εννοω οτι για να υπαρξει ο διαλογος που λες ελευθερα (αφου για καποιους τον εμποδιζω ) αποφασισα να απεχω .Εχεις ολη την ευκαιρια με ολα τα αξιολογα ενεργα μελη του φορουμ και οσα ισως ενεργοποιηθουν ,να συζητησεις και να παραθεσεις τις θεσεις σου για αυτο που σε ρωτησα αλλα και για οποιο αλλο θεμα θελετε 

Σε προσκαλεσα στο φορουμ ,οπως εχω προσκαλεσει ολα τα αλλα μελη μας , που ευτυχε να γνωρισω και καπου αλλου (παντα επικοινωνοντας μαζι τους και στον αλλο χωρο ) .Σε προστατευσα οπως προστατευω καθε απλο μελος του φορουμ .Δεν βρισκω το λογο να εχρηζε το μελος Δημητριαδης εξτρα προστασιας και αν δεν την ειχε απο μενα ,υπηρχαν τοσα αλλα μελη της ομαδας Δ.Ο ,οπου εγω δεν το εκανα (κατ εσε ) αν χρειαζοτανε ,να το κανουν εκεινα 

Δεν ξερω για ποιους αλλους μιλας ως ετοιμους για αντιπαραθεση ,αλλα οι δυο που εχουν κατηγορηθει ειτε ο ενας ζητησε τη διαγραφη του και δεν ειναι στο φορουμ ,ο δε αλλος (ο υποφαινομενος ) δεν θα συμμετεχει πια σε συζητησεις και δεν ειναι κωλλημα

----------


## ninos

Εγω δεν ειμαι επαγγελματιας, αλλα εαν εσυ, εισαι επαγγελματιας, περιμενω να με πεισεις με επιχειρηματα κ αποδειξεις, μεσα απο την δικη σου αρχικα εκτροφη, την οποια δεν την εχεις  παρουσιασει ποτε, κ μετα των αλλων. Πως να σε πιστεψω λοιπον εγω ; Με την θεωρια ;

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ρε Μήτσο...πάμε καλά ?

Ειπε κανείς να μην γράψεις ?

Θα είναι αχάριστος αυτός που θα το πει.Εχεις βοηθήσει άπειρο κόσμο.

Αλλά...

Δεν μπορεί να είσαι απόλυτος σε κάποιες απόψεις

Δεν μπορείς να δίνεις "απόλυτες" συμβουλές.Δεν μπορείς να συμβουλεύεις νέους ή παλιούς εκτροφείς καρδερίνας απο την στιγμή που δεν μπορείς εσύ ο ίδιος να κρατήσεις εν ζωή ένα απλό καρδερινάκι.

Πως γίνεται αυτό ?

Μάθε να ακούς όπως κάνουμε όλοι μας.

Ας προσπαθήσουμε να γίνονται απλοι διαλογοι χωρίς να αμφισβητείς τους πάντες και τα πάντα όταν δεν συμφωνείς.Ας λέει ο καθένας πως δουλεύει πάνω σ αυτο το πουλί και στο τέλος θα κάνουμε ταμείο να βρούμε μία άκρη....τουλάχιστον εμείς οι νέοι εκτροφείς.

Και τέλος θα πρέπει να ανθεωρήσεις πάρα πολλές απόψεις σου όσο αναφορά την διατροφή την διαμονή και γενικά την εκτροφή της καρδερίνας.

----------


## jk21

καλη συνεχεια !

----------


## adreas

Δημήτρη  δεν  είναι απλά  καλή  συνέχεια  αλλά  από το  πολύ το πάθος  εσύ  έχασες τη  μπάλα.  Γιατί δεν  έχετε  μπορέσει να  κρατήσετε  ένα μέλος  έστω  μαζί  σας το σκεφτήκατε  αυτό  όλοι  σας εκεί μέσα  μόνο  όποιος σου  κάνει  πολλά λαικ   γίνετε  και  βαθμοφόρος,  κάποτε παρατηρούσα  ένα  μέλος που  στα  είπε χύμα  και  ενώ για  μένα  είχε δίκιο  δεν  μου άρεσε  ο τρόπος  που τα έγραψε  στον  αέρα  αλλά   σιγά  σιγά κατάλαβα  πόσο  δίκιο είχε.  Και  στο κάτω  κάτω  το να  περνάνε  πρώτα από  εσάς  τα  μηνύματα  είναι κάτι  που  πάντα ήμουν  κατά  εγώ θέλω  ένα  φόρουμ να  έχει  πρόσωπο  και ψυχή όχι  ένα  άψυχο να  περιμένω  τον κύριο  να  το διαβάσει  για  να μου  απαντήσει  ο επόμενος.  Όλα  φτιάχνουν αλλά  το  να είσαι  αλάνθαστος  εσύ μόνο  κάτι  συμβαίνει Δημήτρη.

----------


## lagreco69

Ας γραψω και εγω την γνωμη μου σαν ενας απο τους μεσα. 

Ειμαι στο forum σχεδον δυο χρονια τωρα και παρακολουθω το ιδιο παρατραγουδο σε αυτην την ενοτητα των ιθαγενων απο τοτε. σας ενοχλει ο ενας, σαν ενοχλει ο αλλος, σας ενοχλει η διαχειριση. 

Ολοι υποστηριζετε τις εκτροφες σας, την εμπειρια σας οτι εχετε γνωσεις αλλα περα απο αντιπαραθεσεις.. ουσια μηδεν. 

Ποιοι απο εσας εχετε δειξει φετος, εκτος απο τον Βασιλη (ΑΒΑΤΟΝ) την εκτροφη σας? τι δινετε στα πουλια σας, σε τι κλουβια ζουν, υπο τι συνθηκες μεγαλωσαν τα καρδερινακια σας? 

Συνεχεια κατι σας ενοχλει! ανοιξαμε την ενοτητα, δεν σας αρεσε, την κλειδωνουμε (posts υπο συντονισμο) δεν σας αρεσε.. παλι η διαχειριση φταιει? 

Δεν ειναι κοπος.. ψαχτε το λιγο τι φταιει. 




> όποιος σου κάνει πολλά λαικ γίνετε και  βαθμοφόρος,


Εδω στο *Greekbirdclub* "βαθμοφορος" γινεται οποιος το αξιζει παραγματικα! εχει κανει αγωνα για το forum και δεν ειναι δηθεν. ειναι καθαρα αποφαση της διαχειρισης αυτο και μονο.

----------


## adreas

Και  σε  αυτό καλέ  μου  φίλε σου  έχω  την απάντηση  έβαλα  μια φωτογραφία  με  τα μικρά  σε  ένα κλουβί  και  το πμ  σφύριξε  ποιος …………………….  Ξέρεις  το κλουβί  έχει  σκουριά θα  θα  ε   βαρέθηκα  αλλά τι  κάθομαι  και  απολογούμαι  τώρα

----------


## jk21

Αχ βρε Ανδρεα ,με αναγκαζεις να γραψω  , ενω δεν θελω και ειπα να σταματησω να το κανω ,αλλα πρεπει να εξηγησω.
Ο Ανδρεας μιλα για πολυ παλια ,πριν καν απελευθερωθει απο εγκριση το φορουμ των ιθαγενων ,οταν ακομα (νομιζω ) δεν ειχε καποιο προβλημα μαζι μου και του ειχα πει (ειχα δει τη φωτο πριν δημοσιευτει ) οτι θα προτιμουσα να ανεβαζε καποια αλλη φωτο ,επειδη η κλουβα δεν ηταν σε καλη κατασταση και ηθελα για κεινον ( επειδη πιστευα και πιστευω οτι εχει πολλα να δωσει στην εκτροφη της balcanica ) να μην δημιουργηθει μια λαθος πρωτη εντυπωση ,απο πολλα μελη που δεν τον γνωριζανε οσο εγω .Ξερεις ποσο πιστευα σε σενα και το ξερουν ολοι οσοι ειναι στο περιβαλλον μου,ακομα και σε αυτο της Δ.Ο  .Διακρισεις δεν δινουμε σε οσους μας βαζουν like ... κοιτα λιγο κατω απο το αβαταρ σου και θα καταλαβεις ... 

απο κει και περα περασανε στην κυριολεξια χρονια (σχεδον 2 σιγουρα ) και πιστευω ,θα ειχες την ευκαιρια να δειξεις ειτε μια καλυτερη κλουβα ,ειτε και την ιδια ,γιατι ποτε δεν απαγορεψα κατι ,οπως δεν απαγορεψα και γω και τα αλλα μελη της ομαδας ,ειτε σε φιλους ειτε σε αγνωστους ,να ανεβασουν οτι φωτο θελουν .Οπως ειχες την ευκαιρια (και το εκανες ) μαζι να τραβηξουμε το πρωτο κουπι της διατροφης της καρδερινας στη φυση 

Αυτον που εσυ λες οτι περιοριζα ,αυτον τιμουσα για την προσφορα του ,αναγραφοντας στο πρωτο ποστ ,στο τελος του

*Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature*


** Θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τους φίλους που γνώρισα σε γνωστό φόρουμ για εκτροφή ιθαγενών , για όσα έμαθα από αυτούς ,και ιδιαίτερα τον καλό μου φίλο και γνήσιο Κρητικό ΑΝΔΡΕΑ ( http://www.greekbirdclub.com/member.php?3471-adreas ) ,που χωρις την βοήθεια τους όσα στοχεία αναφέρθηκαν πιο πάνω θα ήταν ίσως λιγότερα και κυρίως όχι αξιόπιστα αναφερόμενα ! Με τα δικά σας σχόλια αλλά και τις δικές σας μαρτυρίες από την παρατήρηση στη φύση , στην πορεία η γνωριμία μας με την διατροφή της Καρδερίνας θα γίνει ακόμη πιο πληρέστερη !
*

Φιλου μου ειναι και αυτη η φωτο (ισως και δικου σου )





αλλα ποτε δεν του ειπα ,μην την ανεβαζεις ,ουτε του ειπα γιατι την ανεβασες οταν την ανεβασε .Χαρηκα με την χαρα του και χαιρομαι με την προσπαθεια του ,οπως θα χαρω και ειχα χαρει και με καθε δικια σου επιτυχια 

Ενταξει χτυπηστε οσο θελετε λιγο ακομα ,τον jk που φταιει για την οπισθοδρομηση της εκτροφης της καρδερινας στην Ελλαδα ,αλλα μετα ,χωρις πια να συμμετεχω και να εναντιωνομαι στους διαλογους σας ,δωστε οτι εχετε να δωσετε 

ιδου η ροδος 




ιδου και  οι 





να παιξουν τον ρολο που εχουν υποχρεωση να παιξουν (επιτελους )

----------


## ninos

Εγω τουλαχιστον εχω θεσει πολλα ερωτηματα, εθεσα κ εχθες, αλλα δεν απαντα κανεις. Μονο οταν γινεται σαματας, γραφονται απαντησεις, αλλα οχι ομως επι της ουσιας, αλλα του σαματα.. Οπως ειχε γραψει κ ο ΑΒΑΤΟΝ, εμφανιστε τις εκτροφες σας. Μην καθομαστε να μιλαμε στον αερα. 

Συγνωμη παιδια, αλλα εγω ως αρχαριος, συνεχιζω στην ενοτητα να βλεπω θεματα κ προσπαθειες μονο του Οδυσσεα κ του JK. Ειδα επισης, φετος κ την εκτροφη του Αβατον κ τον ευχαριστω. Οσο κ εαν μας αρεσει η οχι, δειτε το κ μονοι σας απο αρχης γεννομενης του φορουμ.. Βλεπω, επισης τον Δημητρη να περνει σπιτι του τραυματισμενο γαρδελι κ να προσπαθει να το κανει καλα. Δεν λεω οτι ειναι εμπειρος, αλλα δεν ειδα κ κανεις εμπειρος ομως να εγραψε στο θεμα του Βασιλη να βοηθησει πραγματικα..

Μην τα ισοπεδωνουμε ολα λοιπον.. Λυπαμαι πραγματικα για τις εξελιξεις.. Αντι να ειμαστε ενωμενοι καθομαστε κ "κραζουμε" ο ενας τον αλλον, λες κ εχουμε να χωρισουμε τιποτα.

----------


## ninos

κ να προσθεσω, πως εαν πραγματικα  δωσουμε ενα τελος στην γκρινια κ τις προσωπικες αντιπαρεθεσεις, τα ποστ εννοειται κ πρεπει να ειναι ελευθερα!!

----------


## mitsman

εγω λεω μια μερα να μαζευτουμε να παμε να στησουμε ξοβεργα να πιουμε τον καφε μας στην φυση και οτι πουλια πιασουμε να τα μοιραστουμε και τοτε θα τα ξεχασουμε ολα.... χαχαχααχαχαχαχαχαα

----------


## ninos

θα τσακωθουμε κ εκει, στην μοιρασια  :Happy:  χαχαχα

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δημήτρηηηη ....Δημήτρηηη.....φρένοοοοο.

Ποιος είπε να μην γράφεις και να μην συμμετέχεις καθόλου ?

Ποιος ?

Το ανέφερα και σε άλλο post μου.

Το τρέξιμο και το ενδιαφέρον που δείχνεις εσύ δεν το έχει κανένας άλλος στο συγκεκριμένο Φόρουμ.

Το παράπονο (τουλάχιστον για μένα) είναι ότι θέλεις να ανακατεύεσαι και εκεί που δεν σε σπέρνουν...και στο έχω πει και κατ ιδίαν.Θέλεις όλοι και όλες να συμφωνούν μαζί σου....ή έχουν δίκιο ή έχουν άδικο.Αμ δεν γίνεται ορέ Μήτσο.

Ασε να πει τη βλακεία του ο ΑΒΑΤΟΝ ...γιατί έτσι έμαθε να κάνει την εκτροφή του.

Ασε να πει τι ταίζει τα πουλιά του ο ΑΒΑΤΟΝ...και ας διαφωνείς.

Ασε να πει πως ζευγαρώνει τα πουλιά του ο ΑΒΑΤΟΝ...και ας διαφωνείς.

Ασε

Ασε

Ασε

Μην του την πέφτεις και αρχίζεις κατεβάζεις ολόκληρα κατεβατά που δεν τα διαβάζει κανεις (να εισαι σίγουρος γι αυτό).

Ο jk21 ήταν ...είναι....και θα είναι χρήσιμος στο Φόρουμ.

Ολοι θέλουμε έναν jk21 ...δίπλα μας (πίστεψέ με)....αλλά χωρίς εγωισμούς.

Δεν μ ενδιαφέρει αν κάνει βλακεία ο ΑΒΑΤΟΝ και ταίζει κασερόπιτα κάθε πρωί τα πουλιά του.Αν είναι υγιείς τα πουλάκια του με την κασερόπιτα θα δώσω και γω.

Υπάρχουν πάρα πολλες καλές εκτροφές καρδερίνας στην Ελλάδα....αλλά με την τακτική και τις επιλογές που ακολουθείτε....ΕΣΕΙΣ ΟΙ ΙΔΙΟΙ τις κρύβετε....με τον τρόπο σας.

Τις εξαφανίσατε.

Και δεν κάνετε καμιά προσπάθεια για να τις δείξουν.

Και με το αποκορύφωμα πριν λίγες μέρες.....να ΕΞΟΝΤΩΣΕΤΕ τελείως τα ιθαγεννή και να θέλετε να περνάνε τα μηνύματα απο έγκριση.

Εγκριση απο ποιον ?

Με ποιον μπορω εγω να κάνω διάλογο για κάτι που δεν ξέρω ?

Θα πρέπει να αναγκάζω τον κάθε jk21 να προσέχει συνέχεια αν θα ποστάρω μήνυμα ?

Ειναι δυνατόν ?

Τοσα προσωπικά μηνυματα δεχτήκατε για την ΜΕΓΑ ΚΟΤΣΑΝΑ που κάνατε.

Κυριοι...το GBC δεν είστε εσείς....ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΕΙΣ ΕΔΩ....είμαστε όλοι μας.

Και θα σας πω και κάτι άλλο και να το βάλετε καλά στο μυαλό σας.

Ο Ελληνας εκτροφέας καρδερίνας δεν είνα ακόμα έτοιμος να κάνει δημόσια διάλογο για την εκτροφή και τα μυστικά της.

Και γι αυτό ζήτησα κάποια στιγμή τα ιθαγεννή να κλειδώσουν από δημόσια προβολή...και όποιος θέλει να ακολουθήσει...εκεί στα μπουντρούμια...Να μην μας βλέπει κανείς.Να φάμε τα μουστάκια μας....να οριμάσουμε....να φάμε τα μούτρα μας....ΑΛΛΑ τι στο διάλο....θα την βρούμε την άκρη.

Να μην κολάει ο ΑΒΑΤΟΝ να κάνει μιά βλακεία και να ντρέπεται να το γράψει μήπως γίνει ρεζίλι.

Ξέρετε γιατί ο ΑΒΑΤΟΝ έκανε μιά σχετικά καλή αναπαραγωγή φέτος ?

Γιατί ρωτούσε ότι του κατέβαινε στο κεφάλι....και σας λέω πως δεν μ ενδιέφερε καθόλου αν θα γελάσει ο vag21...ο jk21...o mitsman (δανείζομαι τα ονόματα)

Ποσοι όμως είναι σαν εμένα ?

Να σας πω ?

Κανένας.

Γιατί και συ Δημήτρη και συ Στέλιο κάνατε φέτος κρυφές αναπαραγωγές....όπως και άλλοι πολλοί εδω μέσα.

Να λοιπόν....γιατί ήθελα να πάμε ξανά στο "μηδέν" και να κλειδώσει τελείως ο συγκεκριμένος τομέας.Βέβαια στο μηδέν είναι και τώρα αλλά θα πρέπει να το παλέψουμε.

Και όταν με το καλό ωριμάσουμε σε 1 χρονο ? σε 2 ? σε 5 ?......θα είμαστε έτοιμοι να προσφέρουμε τις εμπειρίες μας ανοιχτά πλέον σε όλο τον κόσμο ....ΔΙΑΠΛΑΤΑ.

Το ξέρω ότι εγώ φαίνομαι ο κακός του Φόρουμ γιατί λέω πραγματικά αυτό που πιστεύω και δεν έχω να φοβηθω τίποτα απο κανέναν.

Απλά απο δω μέσα γνώρισα αξιόλογους και πετυχημένους εκτροφεις που μιλάω σχεδόν καθημερινά μαζί τους (και τους ευχαριστώ που με βοηθούν)....και πολύ απλά θα ήθελα αντί να με παίρνουν τηλ. ή να μου στέλνουν μηνύματα να τα λένε στο χώρο μας για να βοηθιούνται και όλοι οι υπόλοιποι.

Ας σταματήσει να υπάρχει το χαλασμένο τηλέφωνο.


ΕΛΕΟΣ


Αφηστε τους εγωισμούς...τις παραξενιές...και το παρελθόν....στην άκρη και να ξεκινήσουμε μία νέα αρχή.

Η ταπεινή μου άποψη.

----------


## mitsman

εεε ρε φιλε επειδη εγω εκανα την προταση θα παρω κατι παραπανω.......
δεν παμε με τα καλα μας....


ξεκολλατε τα μυαλα σας.... ο καθενας ας κανει για τα πουλια του οτι καλυτερο μπορει και αν θεωρει οτι εχει να προσφερει κατι ας το κανει......

----------


## adreas

Δημήτρη  μη  με νευριάζεις  βραδιάτικα  μη σου  δώσω  να  φας  μάραθο  και μπέλα  ντι νότε  το πρώτο  το  τρώνε τώρα  τα  πουλιά. Υπόψην  αν  δεν κάνω  λάθος  η φωτογραφία  δεν  είναι δική  μου  Βασίλη σου  βγάζω το καπέλο!!!!!!!
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

> Εγω δεν ειμαι επαγγελματιας, αλλα εαν εσυ, εισαι επαγγελματιας, περιμενω να με πεισεις με επιχειρηματα κ αποδειξεις, μεσα απο την δικη σου αρχικα εκτροφη, την οποια δεν την εχεις  παρουσιασει ποτε, κ μετα των αλλων. Πως να σε πιστεψω λοιπον εγω ; Με την θεωρια ;



*περιμένω να με πείσεις με επιχειρήματα κ αποδείξεις,
*
Στέλιο,πριν λίγους μήνες τάιζες τα πουλιά σου με αποδείξεις και επιχειρήματα για πρώτη φορά στην ιστορία των ωδικών πτηνών στον κόσμο.
κάποιοι εκτίμησαν απόλυτα την αρχή αυτής της προσπάθειας,
κάποιοι λιγότερο,
κάποιοι καθόλου,
και κάποιοι την πολέμησαν και την υποβάθμισαν.
Διάλεξε  κατηγορία ,και κανε πάλι την ερώτηση για θεωρία.

Μετά από αυτό,και αν δεν σε έχω πείσει με όσα εχω γράψει για την διατροφη,συνέχισε όπως εσύ θεωρείς καλύτερα,η ακολουθώντας αυτούς που κατάφεραν να σε πεισουν.

----------


## Δημητριαδης Νικος

Βασίλη τώρα τα είπες όλα.

Στέλιο κερνάω καφέ στην Σαρωνίδα.

Γιώργο (ΑΣΩΤΟΣ) ελπίζω να γνωριστούμε καλύτερα στα γενέθλια

Δημήτρη jk  φίλοι που δεν σε πληγώνουν δεν είναι καλοί,
διαπιστώνω ότι έχω καλούς φίλους,και βγαίνω καλύτερος μετά από αυτό, *ΕΣΥ???

*Κώστα (Οδυσσέα) όλα τα τα δάκτυλα δεν είναι ίδια, μας έλειψες συντομευε

----------


## ninos

Νίκο,

έχω καταλάβει πως χιλιάδες ποστ να γραφούν, κανείς δεν θα αλλάξει έτσι "εύκολα την γνώμη του άλλου. Θέλει κόπο και χρόνο.. Δέχομαι το κέρασμα στην ωραία Σαρωνίδα και εύχομαι να τα πούμε και στα γενέθλια, να μιλήσουμε και για "αποδείξεις" και για "ιθαγενή" και για τα "πάντα" γύρω απο τα πτηνά.  :Happy:

----------


## adreas

Άντε  βρε  το τέλος  μοιάζει  λες και  βγήκε  από ελληνικό  κινηματογράφο  Δημήτρη θα  με  πάρεις η  θα  σε πάρω; Ξαναρχίζουμε  για  διατροφή;

----------


## adreas

Και  ελευθερώστε  τα  ιθαγενή  γιατί με  κάνει  να  νιώθω  ταλιμπάν

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> Αχ βρε Ανδρεα ,με αναγκαζεις να γραψω  , ενω δεν θελω και ειπα να σταματησω να το κανω ,αλλα πρεπει να εξηγησω.
> Ο Ανδρεας μιλα για πολυ παλια ,πριν καν απελευθερωθει απο εγκριση το φορουμ των ιθαγενων ,οταν ακομα (νομιζω ) δεν ειχε καποιο προβλημα μαζι μου και του ειχα πει (ειχα δει τη φωτο πριν δημοσιευτει ) οτι θα προτιμουσα να ανεβαζε καποια αλλη φωτο ,επειδη η κλουβα δεν ηταν σε καλη κατασταση και ηθελα για κεινον ( επειδη πιστευα και πιστευω οτι εχει πολλα να δωσει στην εκτροφη της balcanica ) να μην δημιουργηθει μια λαθος πρωτη εντυπωση ,απο πολλα μελη που δεν τον γνωριζανε οσο εγω .Ξερεις ποσο πιστευα σε σενα και το ξερουν ολοι οσοι ειναι στο περιβαλλον μου,ακομα και σε αυτο της Δ.Ο  .Διακρισεις δεν δινουμε σε οσους μας βαζουν like ... κοιτα λιγο κατω απο το αβαταρ σου και θα καταλαβεις ... 
> 
> απο κει και περα περασανε στην κυριολεξια χρονια (σχεδον 2 σιγουρα ) και πιστευω ,θα ειχες την ευκαιρια να δειξεις ειτε μια καλυτερη κλουβα ,ειτε και την ιδια ,γιατι ποτε δεν απαγορεψα κατι ,οπως δεν απαγορεψα και γω και τα αλλα μελη της ομαδας ,ειτε σε φιλους ειτε σε αγνωστους ,να ανεβασουν οτι φωτο θελουν .Οπως ειχες την ευκαιρια (και το εκανες ) μαζι να τραβηξουμε το πρωτο κουπι της διατροφης της καρδερινας στη φυση 
> 
> Αυτον που εσυ λες οτι περιοριζα ,αυτον τιμουσα για την προσφορα του ,αναγραφοντας στο πρωτο ποστ ,στο τελος του
> 
> *Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature*
> 
> ...


Η φωτο αυτη ειναι δικη μου ,για αυτους που αναρωτιουνται ,και θελω να σας πω κατι .ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΣΥΝΕΛΘΟΥΜΕ ΛΕΩ ΕΓΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΛΑΒΕΙ Ο ΚΑΘΕΝΑΣ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕΙ  ΚΑΙ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΦΑΝΕΙ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΣ .Και κατι αλλο η καρδερινα ειναι ιδιοτροπο πουλι και θελει αντερα για να ασχοληθεις μαζι της οποιος δεν μπορει την αφηνει και δεν ασχολειτε ,οποιος ομως ασχολειθει  μπολιαζεται απο αυτην την ιδιοτροπια και περνει και αυτος λιγη.

----------


## jk21

> Δημήτρη θα  με  πάρεις η  θα  σε πάρω; Ξαναρχίζουμε  για  διατροφή;


εχω να πλυνω το αμαξι της γυναικας και θα τα πουμε αργοτερα ... 

δεν σταματησε ποτε ουτε η διατροφη ,ουτε οτι αλλο .Συνεχιστε και αν προχωρατε ενωμενοι ,και η εκτροφη της καρδερινας θα παει μπροστα και η παρεα μας εδω μεσα !

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

Uploaded with ImageShack.usΗκαρδερινα ειναι ιδιοτροπο πουλι και οποιος ασχολειται μαζι της περνει λιγη ιδιοτροποια απο αυτην,γιατι αλλιως δεν τα βγαζει περα μαζι της . Αυτην ομως την ιδιοτροποια ας την κρατησουμε μονο στην σχεση μας με την καρδερινα, σε εναν κοινο χωρο οπως το φορουμ ας ειμαστε περισσοτερο ηρεμοι και λιγοτερο εγωιστες για το καλο ολων μας και της ενοτητας των ιθαγενων  .Ηφωτο αυτη ειναι δικη μου για οσους αναρωτιουνται,

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> εχω να πλυνω το αμαξι της γυναικας και θα τα πουμε αργοτερα ... 
> 
> δεν σταματησε ποτε ουτε η διατροφη ,ουτε οτι αλλο .Συνεχιστε και αν προχωρατε ενωμενοι ,και η εκτροφη της καρδερινας θα παει μπροστα και η παρεα μας εδω μεσα !


μην το πλενεις βρεχει στο Αιγιο ερχεται προς την Αθηνα

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Η καρδερινα ειναι ιδιοτροπο πουλι και οποιος ασχολειται μαζι της περνει λιγη ιδιοτροποια απο αυτην,γιατι αλλιως δεν τα βγαζει περα μαζι της . Αυτην ομως την ιδιοτροποια ας την κρατησουμε μονο στην σχεση μας με την καρδερινα, σε εναν κοινο χωρο οπως το φορουμ ας ειμαστε περισσοτερο ηρεμοι και λιγοτερο εγωιστες για το καλο ολων μας και της ενοτητας των ιθαγενων  .Ηφωτο αυτη ειναι δικη μου για οσους αναρωτιουνται,


Ο Γιωργος γιατι δεν εχει το σηματακι εκτροφεων ιθαγενων?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Ο Γιωργος γιατι δεν εχει το σηματακι εκτροφεων ιθαγενων?


Τι σηματάκι είναι αυτό Bill ?

----------


## VASSILIOS

> Τι σηματάκι είναι αυτό Bill ?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι αυτό

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

*τίτλος "  europaean finches advisor " 				*

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Και ποιοι το έχουν αυτό ρε παλικάρια ?

Απο κάποιον διαγωνισμο να φανταστώ

Κάποιος σύλλογος ?

----------


## geam

> Δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι αυτό


βραβείο πουλι-τζερ....

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

> Και ποιοι το έχουν αυτό ρε παλικάρια ?
> 
> Απο κάποιον διαγωνισμο να φανταστώ
> 
> Κάποιος σύλλογος ?


Απ' οτι εχω καταλαβει ειναι εινα μια διακριση που αποδοθηκε σε ατομα που προσεφεραν (μεχρι εκεινη την εποχη τουλαχιστον) γνωση & εμπειρια πανω στα ιθαγενη.
Ο χρονος κυλα και καταστασεις/τιτλοι μπορει να αλαζουν (βλ. και moderators).
Επομενως "Βασιλη" βαλε τα δυνατα σου για να εχεις κα συ την διακριση συντομα :-)

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΑΙΓΙΟ

> Ο Γιωργος γιατι δεν εχει το σηματακι εκτροφεων ιθαγενων?


Παιδια αν ειναι να πληρωσω δεν θελω σηματα και μεταλλια να ειμαστε εξηγημενοι δεν υπαρχει φραγγο

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Ποσοι απο σας και ποσες φορες πατησαν like & thanks σε καποιον που ειχε το σηματακι.
Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολοι το κανατε και πολλες φορες.
Πατησατε like/thanks γιατι ειδατε οτι ειχε σηματακι ή γιατι σας ικανοποιησε το ποστ?
Ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ολοι θα διαλεξετε το δευτερο.
Ειναι τα ρασα που κανουν τον παπα τελικα?
ΟΧΙ ... δεν ειναι!!!
Δεν ειναι οι τιτλοι και τα "ταμπελακια" που δινουν αξια σε ενα προσωπο ...
Η αξια του ανθρωπου φαινεται χωρις τα "ταμπελακια" ...
Καποιος που δεν τα εχει, μπορει να προσφερει στην κοινοτητα τα ιδια με καποιον που τα εχει ... και υπαρχουν πολλοι τετοιοι εδω μεσα.
(Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι μπορει να δωσει περισσοτερα...)
Απο κει και περα, προταση μου στην Δ.Ο. ειναι να μοιραζει "σηματακι" σε οποιον το ζητησει για να το "καρφιτσωσει" στο προφιλ του ... οπως μοιραζουμε τα σταυρουδακια σε γενεθλια...
Να ειστε σιγουροι οτι δεν θα αλλαξει τιποτα μετα απο αυτο!

----------


## jk21

*Απονομή τίτλου "Εuropean Finches Αdvisor"*


απονέμεται o *ουσιαστικός* και παράλληλα *τιμητικός* τίτλος του *european finches advisor



*οταν ληφθηκε η παραπανω αποφαση,μια δεδομενη στιγμη και υπο συγκεκριμενες δεδομενες συνθηκες  ,η διαχειριση ειχε καθε λογο ,να προχωρησει σε αυτη και σιγουρα  τους δυο, που ρητως αναφερθησαν στην ανακοινωση της .Οπως ακομα και τα μελη της Δ.Ο δεν ειναι σταθερα ,ετσι και οποιοσδηποτε αλλος τιτλος μπορει να μην ειναι σταθερος ,ειτε σε μελη που τον εχουν ,ειτε σε μελη που δεν τον εχουν ,ειτε η ιδια η υπαρξη του αναμεσα μας .Δεν εχει τεθει θεμα στη Δ.Ο κατι να αλλαξει αμεσα .Αυτο που νομιζω εχει σημασια ,ειναι οσοι εκτιμησαν την κινηση αυτη ,οχι προς το προσωπο τους,αλλα προς την προσπαθεια της Δ.Ο να ενισχυσει ουσιαστικα ενα τομεα του φορουμ που και κεινοι αγαπουν ,να δωσουν και ουσιαστικο νοημα στον σχετικο τιμητικο τιτλο 

* η Δ.Ο εχει σε ολη την ιστορικη πορεια του φορουμ ,δωσει και διακρισεις (ουσιαστικες ή τιμητικες )  με δικια της πρωτοβουλια και διακρισεις υστερα απο προθυμια των μελων ,να τυχουν αυτων ,κρινοντας οτι πραγματικα και το αξιζαν και μπορουσαν να ικανοποιησουν τους στοχους που εχει η κατοχη της συγκεκριμενης διακρισης 

εκ μερους του εαυτου του 

jk21

----------


## ΑΣΩΤΟΣ

Απ' οτι καταλαβαινω, εχει παραξηγηθει το προηγουμενο ποστ μου.
Προθεση μου ηταν απλα να δειξω οτι δεν ειναι τα ρασα που κανουν τον παπα.
Κατα συνεπεια, να μην γινεται επιδιωξη να φορεσουμε ρασα ντε και καλα ολοι μας.
Ας δωσουμε οτι μπορουμε... χωρις τα ρασα! ....

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Απ' οτι καταλαβαινω, εχει παραξηγηθει το προηγουμενο ποστ μου.
> Προθεση μου ηταν απλα να δειξω οτι δεν ειναι τα ρασα που κανουν τον παπα.
> Κατα συνεπεια, να μην γινεται επιδιωξη να φορεσουμε ρασα ντε και καλα ολοι μας.
> Ας δωσουμε οτι μπορουμε... χωρις τα ρασα! ....



Αυτός είσαι.

+ 1.000

----------


## jk21

Γιωργη ξερεις να υπαρχει περιπτωση ΕΓΩ -> ΕΣΕΝΑ να σε παρεξηγησω; 

οχι βρε ... η παρεμβαση μου ειναι για να καλυψει αποριες που εκφραστηκαν για την κινηση που ειχαμε κανει τοτε 

συμφωνω απολυτα με το << _Κατα συνεπεια, να μην γινεται επιδιωξη να φορεσουμε ρασα ντε και καλα ολοι μας._
_Ας δωσουμε οτι μπορουμε... χωρις τα ρασα! .... >>



_

----------


## teo24

> Προς τους νέους καρδερινάδες -----------> ΡΩΤΑΤΕ ότι σας κατεβαίνει στο κεφάλι . Μόνο έτσι θα μάθουμε όλοι μαζί.


Βλεποντας της φωτο στο ιντερνετ μου γεννηθηκε μια απορια που μπορει να σας φανει και χαζη αλλα δειτε τι λεει ο φιλος μου απο πανω.Λεμε για ψειρες στην φωλια,λεμε για ψειρες στα ξυλα η να αποφευγουμε την υγρασια πχ στην φωλια με τα αυγα.....Αραγε στην φυση πως αντιμετωπιζουν κατι τετοιο πχ οι καρδερινες.Φτιαχνουν μια φωλια με ξυλακια,χορταρακια και αλλα υλικα,1-2-3 μερες βρεχει και ολα αυτα ποτιζουν νερα,δεν υπαρχει καποιος κινδυνος?Η λογο ξυλου πιανει η φωλια ψειρες,λετε να εχουν καποιο τροπο αντιμετωπισεις?

----------


## adreas

Μα  με  φυσικούς τρόπους  το  φυτό που  έχω  βάλει  είναι   άγριος αμάραντος  τα ποιο  πολλά  πουλιά το  επιλέγουν  στη φύση  για  τον σκελετό  έχει  αντιβακτηριδιακές  ιδιότητες όπως  μου είχε  πει  ένας  γιατρός  βασικά  όμως  κρατάει  την ελαστικότητα  του  μήνες μετά  που  θα το  κόψει  το πουλί  έχει  όμως  και μια  μυρωδιά  που ίσως  απωθεί  τις   ψείρες αυτό  όμως  που το  γράφω  με σιγουριά  αυτή  την εποχή  τρώνε  την ακονιζά  τα  σποράκια της  και  τρίβονται πάνω  στα  φίλα  της που έχει  εντομοαπωθητική  δράση. 
[IMG][/IMG][IMG][IMG][/IMG][/IMG]

----------

